# [AU] Siege on Ebonring Keep



## Rybaer (Aug 24, 2003)

Presenting Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed and Mystic Eye Games' Siege on Ebonring Keep.


Cast of characters:
Khajom - litorian oathsworn 1
Dayan Sonor - human mind witch 1
Pyior Silverleaf - loresong faen magister 1
Pirythanis the Steadfast - sibbecai warmain 1
Ys-Baddaden - giant racial 1
Danwyn Reed - human snake totem warrior 1
Osric Hammelhorn - human akashic 1


Rogue's Gallery thead. 

OOC thread.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 27, 2003)

Word has recently spread throughout the region that a small military force has finally reclaimed the Ebonring Keep from the rhodin scum.  The ancient stronghold had been loosely under the control of rhodin for nearly a hundred years.  The recapture of the site marks an opportunity to bring the bandits and other foul creatures in the region on the border of the Floating Forest under control.  It is a golden opportunity for young adventurers to make a name for themselves.

You find yourselves among those interested in the opportunities for adventure in the area and, individually or in small groups, you eventually make your way to Lothis.  Lothis, a small trade center, is about the closest city to Ebonring Keep and the Floating Forest.  The city is surrounded by a wooden stockade and earthworks.  Guards at the city gates charge a silver coin for admission, but are generally very welcoming to strangers.  The population is largely human with a sprinkling of nearly all other races.  Noteworthy, Lothis is the largest city in the region not under the control of a giant Steward.  Instead, the Trade Council oversees matters pertaining to the growth and defense of the city.

Most all manner of services are available within the city.  For newcomers, rooms can be found at the Eagle's Rest and nearly any bit of adventuring or mundane gear can be had at Mithellin & Mithellin Mercantile.  The finest drinks can be had at the Laughing Lamia.  Adventurers are more likely to gather at the Liars' Club, where the price of admission is a tale of heroics or daring.  Those who have not faced death are likely to be turned away by the regulars.

During the early afternoon, while out in the city streets, you hear the cries of a boy as he runs in your general direction:

"Adventurers needed at Ebonring Keep!  Only the brave need apply!"

When he spots you (either individually or in groups, this will happen to all of you), he quickly approaches.  "Hey, I haven't seen you around before.  Might you be an adventurer?"



Note: The rhodin are a bestial humanoid race that tends toward stealing and raiding.  They aren't necessarily cruel and usually exhibit cowardice when outnumbered.  The rhodin and litorians have a long history of hatred for one another.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2003)

Khajom scratches his left arm lazily and yawns, exposing his sharp fangs and large tongue.  Shrugging, he looks at Pyior.  "Well?"  Secretly, he hopes the faen will be interested—he couldn't think of a better way to spend some time than killing some rhodin.  Even better if he can do it while protecting the small magister—it would be highly efficient.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2003)

Danwyn ansewers "yes, what type of troubles are they having at the keep?"


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 29, 2003)

*Dayan Sonor*

"You could call me an adventurer, boy.  Where is this Ebonring Keep and what do they want?  This sounds like a good way to fill my purse and practice my art."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

"Hmm, this seems most interesting Pirythanis, does it not?" Ys-Baddaden asked his traveling companion. "Let us listen to what the lad has to say, shall we?"

The giant walks over to where two humans and a litorian have gathered around the boy crier. Over their heads, he asks, "Why the sudden need for hired help, young one? I had heard last that Ebonring Keep had been wrested from the strangling grasp of the rhodin."


----------



## garyh (Aug 29, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> "Hmm, this seems most interesting Pirythanis, does it not?" Ys-Baddaden asked his traveling companion. "Let us listen to what the lad has to say, shall we?"




"Of course, Ys-Baddaden," Pirythanis replied.  The sibeccai accompanied the giant over to the the child.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 30, 2003)

The boy blinks and looks a bit taken aback by the crowd his shouting has attracted.  Pulling himself up to his full height, he begins to answer your questions.

"Well, I don't know much for details.  Iriana Truthspeaker sends word from Ebonring Keep.  She has need of fine, brave adventurers to retrieve something stolen by the rhodin scum.  Bean Silvertongue is offering a free round of drinks at the Liars' Club to any who volunteer."

He pauses and looks at each of you expectantly.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 30, 2003)

*Dayan Sonor*

"Well I don't drink, so what other rewards will be available to those who volunteer?" says Dayan as he looks around at the others that have gathered.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 30, 2003)

Khajom nods at Pyior's silence.  _There are worse things to do than help other people, even if I have to drag the quiet, litte mage with me.  Maybe there'll be something interesting for his bestiary._  Half growling, the litorian rumbles, "Bring me to Truthseeker.  We can always listen."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 31, 2003)

The boy looks a little flustered, but tries to answer your questions.

"I can't take you to Truthseeker.  She's in the Keep and that's at least several days walk from here.

"As for the drinks, I think Bean just offered them as a bit of a kind gesture to those who take up the offer.  I suspect there'll be a reward of some kind...don't adventurers always get one?  Anyway, Bean is the one here in town who got the request for help from Truthseeker...so she might be able to tell you more."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The boy blinks and looks a bit taken aback by the crowd his shouting has attracted.  Pulling himself up to his full height, he begins to answer your questions.
> 
> "Well, I don't know much for details.  Iriana Truthspeaker sends word from Ebonring Keep.  She has need of fine, brave adventurers to retrieve something stolen by the rhodin scum.  Bean Silvertongue is offering a free round of drinks at the Liars' Club to any who volunteer."
> 
> He pauses and looks at each of you expectantly.




"Well, I suppose a drink would be welcome, no matter what the circumstances, eh Pyrithanis?" the giant asks. "Perhaps if the circumstances are warranted we can help in returning this item to its rightful owner." Turning back to the boy, he says, "Thank you for your time and effort, son."

"I am feeling quite parched," Ys-Baddaden says and glances at his sibeccai friend once again, "Shall we depart for the tavern? After you."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2003)

The litorian blushes at his mistake.  _The elders always said I needed to pay attention more carefully._  "Well, let's talk to this Bean Silvertongue, then."  No point in acting tough now.


----------



## garyh (Aug 31, 2003)

"Absolutely, Ys-Baddaden," Pirythanis replied.  The sibeccai made his way over to the tavern with the giant.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2003)

Danwyn replies "agreed friends, a glass of wine would hit the palate about now just fine.  Always glad to help a lady in need."  Then he gives a boy a silver as a tip, "see boy adventurers are good for something other than being intimidating" he says with a laugh.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 31, 2003)

Lost deep in thought, Pyior ignores Khajom's question. He removes Fekart's Fabulous Beastiary from his backpack and leafs through it hurridly. After a moment he peers up at Khajom.

"Oh I'm sorry, were you talking to me, Khajom? I knew there something about the rhodin. The book served as a catalyst for my recollection. You see, there was a controversy a couple of years cycles ago regarding their hearts. Kaimi Sunleaf, who at the time had not achieved the lofty status and accolades she would later acquire in the field of exotic zoology challenged the long held view that the hearts of rhodin were four-chambered. She claimed they were six-chambered. Controversy raged for years, and in a bizzare twist both sides were eventually able to produce specimens that supported their view.

There has been quite a bit of speculation on the rhodin with six-chambered hearts. Some claim based on comparisons of cranial diameter that the six-chambered-heart rhodin are actually the ancesters of the four-chambered-heart rhodin. Precursors or forebears if you have it.  Others argue that the six-chambered hearts are a result of mutation caused by exposure to some unknown magical source, or even the result of ceremonial magic.

Khajom? Are you following me?  It's really quite facinating isn't it?  Have you ever encountered a rhodin?  Did you examine its heart by any chance?

In any case, friend, while the rhodin are not specifically part of my field of study, I would not be adverse to seeking out and hopefully capturing some of these creatures. Perchance I could question them to see if they knew anything."


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 1, 2003)

*Dayan Sonor*

Dayan follows behind the others to the tavern, staying far enough away to not be associated with the others.  All the while he keenly observes the others conversations and actions.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 1, 2003)

The boy bows to Danwyn in thanks for the coin and races off through town, continuing to shout for worthy adventurers.

The six of you, individually or in pairs, make your way a couple blocks down the street.  The Liars' Club is a large building, second only to Mith & Mith Mercantile.  At least a dozen people crowd near the entrance, though they have the look of local rabble rather than seasoned adventurers.

As you approach the entrance, you hear a high pitched voice crying out from within the crowd, "Scoot, begone with all of ye!  I'm not handing out free drinks to just anyone.  Only those who intend to actually go to the Keep need bother stickin' around."  

There are grumbles among the crowd and you hear a few mumble, "Sorry, Bean."  As the crowd parts, only a female loresong faen is left standing before the door.  Her hair is jet black and wild, as if she had just been standing in a windstorm.  Her cheeks have a reddish windburn to match.  When she sees the six of you, she boldly steps forward, looking each of you up and down.

"At least you strangers look like you might be of adventuring material," the faen says and gives you a wink.  "I'm Bean Silvertongue.  Welcome to the Liars' Club.  If you're willing to help the folks at Ebonring Keep, then follow me in for a drink and I'll share what I know."  She turns and holds open the door to the Club while you enter.

The interior of the building is dark, but it has a cheerful feel to it.  The ceiling is over twenty feet high and the main floor consists of just a single room.  Wood pillars support a balcony that runs around the circumference of the room.  One wall is adorned with paintings, weapons, stuffed animal and monster heads, and other trophies.  Numerous tables fill the room, though most are empty in the mid-afternoon.  The few customers, adventurers by the look of them, see you enter the building and call out, "Tell us a story!"

"Not now," Bean calls back to them.  "These folk are taking up the offer from Ebonring.  They won't have to tell any tales...not this time, anyway."

Bean ushers you to a large table and calls for the staff to fetch tankards of the house's finest ale.  As you're settling down, Bean casually stands on one of the chairs.  "So, are you all together?  Why don't you introduce yourselves?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 1, 2003)

_In response to Pyior..._

Khajom blinks.  "We are *not* capturing rhodin.  We are *not* questioning them either.  I *might* be able to arrange for you to see a heart from one."

_In response to Bean..._

Khajom cracks his neck.  "I'm Khajom."  He looks over the others and shrugs.  _None of them look particularly foolish.  I could live with this for a while.  Well, as long as Pyior can.  Speaking of foolish...if he tries to talk to a rhodin, he'll be lucky if he isn't eaten.  I'll have to watch him closely._


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 2, 2003)

_In response to Khajom..._

"Well, I, er... Are you saying you would strike them down without trying to parley or giving them a chance to surrender? I know their reputation as a race is not good but I can't condone cold-blooded killing. Remember each of them is an individual, don't let their race, a simple coincidence of birth, blind you to that, my friend." _Racial prejudice, how suprising! Why can't he keep an open mind?_

_In response to Bean..._

"Greetings. I am Pyior Silverleaf, student of magic and exotic zoology."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2003)

_Continuing his conversation with Pyior..._

Khajom growls.  _Individual!  If I could, I'd set him loose with some rhodin.  We'd see how far he'd get.  Too much time with a nose in a book._  "You cannot trust rhodin.  They might surrender only to gain an advantage, hit you from your blind spot.  If we *ever* meet a rhodin that seems trustworthy—and no one ever has, not for as long as the elders can remember—and he doesn't move to attack, we can deal with that then.  I don't generally make contingency plans for finding castles in the sky."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2003)

Danwyn smiles and the two's antics, then introduces himself.  I am Danwyn, and I can handle  a blade, if I do say so myself."


----------



## garyh (Sep 2, 2003)

"I am Pirythanis the Steadfast," the Sibeccai offers by way of introduction.  "My sword is swift and my shield stout."


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 3, 2003)

*Dayan Sonor*

"My name is Dayan" he says coldly.  He then quickly brings forth a transparent blade and gives it a deft swing before it disappears just as suddenly.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 3, 2003)

_Continuing his conversation with Khajom..._
Pyior sighs. "If we do happen to come in contact with rhodin, all I ask is that you keep an open mind, and give them a chance to surrender before escalating the encounter into physical conflict."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 3, 2003)

_Responding to Pyior..._

The litorian explodes.  "Damn it all.  *They eat their dead*."  Shaking his head, he recovers himself.  "Fine.  In the event we should see any of the foul goat-men about, I swear to maintain an open mind."  Although deadly serious, Khajom smirks as he says this in a low, sing-songy voice.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2003)

"That is noble, young litorian, and much more than I would expect from you, given your people's past and theirs. Well done," the giant says from the back of the group. "As for me, I am called Ys-Baddaden, companion of Pyrithanis and friend to all."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 3, 2003)

Bean nods at each of you in turn as you introduce yourselves.  When Danyan conjures his mind sword, Bean holds her own hand out.  The very air swirls into a tangible but nearly transparent sword.  It is obvious that she is a wind witch.

"Nice blade," she says to Danyan.  "I've got one as well."  With a flick of the wrist the blade vanishes in a wisp of vapor.

"Well," she continues, "it's a pleasure to make your acquaintances.  I'm the proprietor of the Liars' Club and was once a bit of an adventurer myself.  We cater to adventurers and keep a collection of trophies and memorabilia on this wall over here...to honor those who have died heroically.  Hopefully you won't meet such an end, or at least not any time soon."

A barmaid arrives with tankards of ale and hands them around.  While decent, it is no better than the standard fare served at the Laughing Lamia down the street.

"Unfortunately, I know little of what Irana Truthspeaker wants of you, aside from it being some sort of recovery mission," Bean says.  "Sorry I can't give you more details.  You'll have to see her in person and negotiate the specifics and the reward.

"I can, however, give you just a little background on the situation.  Truthspeaker is a Magister of some renown.  She's had a reputation in this region for digging up obscure bits of lore.  A couple months ago, she convinced a military commander that capturing the Ebonring Keep would be in his best interest.  The rhodin have held it for over a hundred years without posing a major threat to us, so I suspect that her motivations were more than just of the military/strategic type.

"They captured the Keep only a couple weeks ago.  Word just arrived this morning about the request for help.  Irana specifically requested teams of adventurers.  The messenger only said that the forces at the Keep were spread too thin to both hold the site and conduct the search of the region for this stolen item.  I understand that the call for adventurers has already been sent to Gahanis and maybe Ataran as well."

She pauses and looks you over carefully, as if trying to assess your worth.  "You know, adventurers historically have better success when working in small companies.  Individuals and even pairs rarely survive for long.  I don't want to be telling you what to do, but I would suggest that the six of you seriously consider banding up if you're interested in pursuing this opportunity.  Truthspeaker likely won't even consider you as candidates otherwise, unless you bring some truly powerful ability or skill to the table."

Bean holds up a mug of ale.  "A toast," she says.  "Here's hoping that you live a tale worthy of gaining you entrance to the Liars' Club in the future!"

The wind witch drains her mug.  "I'll try to answer any last questions you may have.  After that, however, further pursuit of this opportunity is in your own hands.  Irana has been known to pay well in the past, so take that for what it's worth."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 4, 2003)

_In response to Bean's offer to answer questions..._
"Ahem. I have a question. Where do you stand on the four- versus six-chambered rhodin heart controversy?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2003)

Khajom drinks his ale quietly.  He smirks slightly at Pyior's question, but refrains from entering the conversation.  _A pair of humans, a giant, and a sibeccai.  Add myself and the loresong and we have no chance at being stealthy or subtle.  On the other hand, we should be more than a fair match in a fight for just about anything.  Especially rhodin.  Well, whatever happens, we shouldn't die quickly._  He downs the remaining ale and closes his eyes, meditating on this.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2003)

Danwyn sips his ale, while considering the loresong's suggestion of forming a group.  He decides it just may be a good idea.  When questions are invited, he asks "how far to the keep? and are their any known dangers between here and there?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 4, 2003)

Bean looks a little puzzled at Pyior's question about rhodin hearts.  "Not too sure about any chambers, but I'd wager their hearts are small, black, and shrivelled."

To Danwyn she says, "The Keep is probably a good three or four days hike from here.  There is an old road you can follow, though it's likely quite overgrown once you get more than a day or so from Lothis.  There are some groups of bandits that operate in the area, as well as a healthy assortment of wild creatures.  Might even be some rhodin bands wandering about, if any managed to survive the attack on the Keep."


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 5, 2003)

Dayan raises an eyebrow and an interested look crosses is face as Bean creates a blade much as he himself did.  "I don't think I have ever had the pleasure of meeting a wind witch.  Why is it you choose to run this establishment with skills such as yours?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 5, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> Dayan raises an eyebrow and an interested look crosses is face as Bean creates a blade much as he himself did. "I don't think I have ever had the pleasure of meeting a wind witch. Why is it you choose to run this establishment with skills such as yours?"





"Young one," she replies with a sagely grin, "you can't imagine how useful my skills are in running a tavern catering to adventurers.  Besides, after all the dangers I faced in my youth, I felt it was time to take it down a notch."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2003)

"Well, little ones..." Ys-Baddaden says as looks down at the assembled group, "...it seems our path is clear. I, for one, am up for a bit of adventure. What say you all? Shall we join forces and go see what this 'truth' this 'speaker' has to impart?"


----------



## garyh (Sep 5, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> "Well, little ones..." Ys-Baddaden says as looks down at the assembled group, "...it seems our path is clear. I, for one, am up for a bit of adventure. What say you all? Shall we join forces and go see what this 'truth' this 'speaker' has to impart?"




"Aye, Ys-Baddaden," Pirythanis replied.  "I'm eager to test my mettle against these beasts.  And," the sibeccai continued with a wicked grin, "most certainly, my metal as well."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2003)

Danwyn

"Aye as I said before, always ready to help a lady in need; and if I make a name for myself so much the better."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 6, 2003)

"Well then, I guess it's decided."

Pyior raises his tankard. "To new companions and new discoveries!"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 6, 2003)

Bean grins broadly and raises her mug to you one last time. "Good luck to you!" she says and polishes off her drink. 

"You're welcome to enjoy your drinks, but I wouldn't dawdle long if were you. There are likely other groups on their way to answer the call for help. I'm not sure how many people Irana can afford to hire...and the first on the trail of this missing item might have the advantage.

"I need to attend to business of my own, so farewell if you have no last questions."


[OOC - It's an hour past noon. Most any mundane supplies can be purchased at Mith & Mith just a block or two away. If there are any special requests for things you'd like to handle before leaving, just make your intentions known.]


----------



## garyh (Sep 6, 2003)

Pirythanis is ready to head out when everyone else is.  He needs no supplies or anything of that nature.


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 6, 2003)

*Dayan*

"Join you ruffians?  I do not take to that idea as quickly as you do.  But if the gold is good, suffering your presence may be worthwhile."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> "Join you ruffians?  I do not take to that idea as quickly as you do.  But if the gold is good, suffering your presence may be worthwhile."




"Gold spends quickly," the Giant says in response to Dayan's comment, "but insults last forever, especially ones that are unwarranted. You would do well to learn to mind your tongue as well as you seem to mind your purse. Respect brings more earnings than riches ever can."

_OOC: Ys-Baddaden is ready to go when everyone else is._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 6, 2003)

Khajom yawns and cracks his neck.  He looks at the others and shrugs.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 7, 2003)

Pyior watches the interplay between Ys-Baddaden and Dayan warily.

While keeping an eye on them, he turns to Khajom and whispers, "Friend, I got the impression you found something about my equipment or my clothing humourous before we arrived in town... or maybe I misunderstood. Is there something you would recommend that I purchase in preparation for our travels?"

_OOC: Pyior's current shopping list is enough iron rations to give him four days total._


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 7, 2003)

Danwyn will purchase rations, well as a pack to carry them in.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 7, 2003)

"What you don't have, I can find along the way.  I guess I just think you always overprepare—simplicity is key, Pyior.  The elders of my tribe always said that our lives are frittered away by details.  We number our concerns in the thousands when, really, two or three are enough for any man."  Khajom says this in a low, conspiratorial tone to Pyior, shrugging.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 9, 2003)

With the temporary alliance of convenience in place, you soon finish your drinks and prepare to leave.  En route to the door, you pass a table occupied by two humans - one in his late middle ages and heavily battle scarred, the other younger but still toughened.

"So, yer off to the Floating Forest, eh?" he says to your group as you're about to pass.  "Good luck to ya, then.  I hear there are creatures in that forest that so powerful they prey on the native trolls.  If'n you see one and survive to tell the tale, I hope to hear what it looks like."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 10, 2003)

_In response to Khajom..._
"Hmm... Maybe there's something to your philosophy. I've never been that organized but I have managed to get by. But as a minimum, I require nourishment, unlike some who follow your path who somehow manage to eschew food."

_In response to the humans..._
Pyior stops in his tracks, lost in thought at the mention of powerful creatures. He turns to the humans and replies, "Very intereting. I will keep my eyes open."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> With the temporary alliance of convenience in place, you soon finish your drinks and prepare to leave.  En route to the door, you pass a table occupied by two humans - one in his late middle ages and heavily battle scarred, the other younger but still toughened.
> 
> "So, yer off to the Floating Forest, eh?" he says to your group as you're about to pass.  "Good luck to ya, then.  I hear there are creatures in that forest that so powerful they prey on the native trolls.  If'n you see one and survive to tell the tale, I hope to hear what it looks like."




"Do these creatures have names, perchance?" Ys-Baddaden asks the humans before the group leaves. After getting their answer, the giant will follow the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 10, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> "Do these creatures have names, perchance?" Ys-Baddaden asks the humans before the group leaves. After getting their answer, the giant will follow the others.





The older man thinks for a moment.  "You know, I'm not really sure what they're called.  I've heard that they're the size of a wagon and make a very distinct high-pitched buzzing hum just before they attack."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 11, 2003)

Overhearing the older man's reply to Ys-Baddaden (having stopped walking before) Pyior tries to recall if he has ever heard of such a creature. If necessary he pulls out Fekart's Fabulous Beastiary from his pack to consult it.

_(Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts +9, +11 with book)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2003)

Khajom looks at Pyior thumb through his book and growls good-naturedly.  "I've heard of these creatures.  They like to eat books.  After they eat a book, they emit a low, humming noise.  Dangerous beasts.  Bane to librarians everywhere."  He grins, displaying some very clean and very sharp teeth.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 11, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Overhearing the older man's reply to Ys-Baddaden (having stopped walking before) Pyior tries to recall if he has ever heard of such a creature. If necessary he pulls out Fekart's Fabulous Beastiary from his pack to consult it.
> 
> _(Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts +9, +11 with book)_





[ooc:  Pyior vaguely recalls something about a creature called a Gassar Screecher, which might be what they're talking about.  The Gassars are the predominant tree species in the Floating Forest.  Your recollection is a bit hazy and your book has no relevant reference, but something in the back of your mind makes you think that the Screecher was some sort of small rodent.  Roll (2) +11 = 13 ]


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 12, 2003)

The group is ready to leave within an hour of hearing out Bean over drinks.   While the Ebonring Keep is west-northwest of Lothis, your journey begins to the south along the caravan road to Gahanis.  According to the locals, you'll follow that road to the southwest for just over a day on foot.  A few miles past the Grumblewood Roadhouse, there will be a lesser used road that leads west out to the Keep.

The first few hours of the trip are pleasant.  The road is well-traveled and in serviceable condition.  Numerous small villages and farms dot the rolling plains for several miles from Lothis, but start to disappear within a couple hours of hiking.  Only scattered clusters of trees and the occasional boulder break up the landscape.

Due to your start in the early afternoon, you will be unable to make it to Grumblewood by nightfall.  Worse than being forced to make camp on the plains, dark clouds loom on the western horizon as dusk approaches.  From experience, you expect to be wet within a couple hours.

[OOC: Those who wished to purchase gear can do so at the market just outside the Liars' Club or the mercantile store at AU or PHB prices.  Also, could you please establish a (loose) marching order as well as any watch arrangements you might desire.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2003)

*OOC*: _Khajom marches near Pyior, who he forces into the middle of the order.  Likewise, Khajom stands watch with the little magister, sleeps nearby (sitting up, with his eyes open), and is likewise inseparable from Pyior, excepting situations where modesty and/or ettiquette demand otherwise.  In those cases, he lurks somewhere nearby from where he can respond to trouble quickly._


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 13, 2003)

*Dayan Sonor*

Dayan takes a place near the rear of the group.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2003)

Pirythanis will keep a spot next to Ys-Baddeden in the marching order.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2003)

Danwyn will take the place that is left by the others jostling.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 16, 2003)

Pyior grins at Khajom's joke (having taken a few weeks to adjust to Khajom's dry sense of humor he is finally getting the hang of it) and tells the group "I vaguely recall reading of a creature called a Gassar Screecher, which might be what the old human was talking about. The Gassars are the predominant tree species in the Floating Forest. My recollection is a bit hazy and my book has no relevant reference, but something in the back of my mind makes me think that the Screecher was some sort of small rodent.  It doesn't exactly match up with the rumor the old human reported but maybe there is something to it."

Pyior follows Khajom's lead in the marching order.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2003)

Khajom nods at the magister's description, resolving not to climb any trees in the Floating Forest.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 16, 2003)

[ooc:  Okay, piecing together a marching order from your comments, I've come up with something like this - Pirythanis/Ys-Baddaden, Khajom/Pyior, Dayan, Danwyn.  I'll assume you keep watches through the night in that order as well.  Feel free to change anything, this is just a starting point.]


You find a slightly sheltered gully and set up a quick camp.  With the storm approaching, darkness falls rather quickly.  Lacking tents, the rain soaks everything you own in no time.  The downpour is intense for just over half an hour and the lightning hits the area frequently.  The storm dies down to a gentle shower for another hour and then tapers off altogether, revealing a starry sky.  The evening is otherwise uneventful.

Just after dawn, you pack your gear and continue southwest along the caravan route.  The day is cool and breezy, but the sun is bright and cheerful.  The peaceful trek is interrupted when a flight of arrows erupts from blinds set up on either side of the road, about 80' ahead of you.  The would-be ambushers have good concealment and you can only vaguely make out that they are probably human.

[ooc:  No one made spot check to see them - Danwyn was the best with a 17.  Two arrows target Pirythanis - (7, miss) and (5, miss).  Two arrows target Ys-Baddaden - (5, miss) and (13, miss).  Not a very good start for their ambush...

Initiatives:
Khajom (20+3=23) 
Ys-Baddaden (19+4=23) 
Ambushers (20) 
Pyior (17+2=19) 
Dayan (8+1=9)
Danwyn (2+4=6)
Pirythanis (2+1=3)

As mirthcard is away, I'll assume that Ys-Baddaden was carrying his crossbow.  He moves forward cautiously and fires a shot at the best target he can see.

Keep in mind that the ambushers have some cover and good concealment behind their blinds.  Everyone aside Khajom and Ys-Baddaden will be flat-footed for their next attack (and you can see them stringing more arrows).]


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2003)

Pirythanis will advance on his enemies, closing the distance to the nearest group with his first action.  He will then engage in melee with his longsword against anyone who seems to be in charge.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 16, 2003)

If there is no one seriously wounded by his action, Pyior will move to cover and use the total defense action if possible.

If an ally is seriously wounded (prioritizing allies who are down), Pyior will move to that creature and cast Transfer Wounds: Lesser on them.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2003)

Khajom growls, moving himself into a position between the ambush and Pyior.  If anyone comes near him, he swats them away with an open paw.

*OOC*: _Khajom readies an attack against the first foe to close against him.  Should any of the attackers decide to charge the group, Khajom wants to have himself set up between them and Pyior.  With combat reflexes, Khajom can make up to four attacks of opportunity, in addition to the readied attack._


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 16, 2003)

Khajom steps in front of his faen companion, effectively granting considerable cover.

Ys-Baddaden shuffles forward a bit and fires his heavy crossbow at one of the ambushers in the blind.  [roll (19+0=19, hit); concealment (85, hit); damage (3)]  The bolt flies true through the thick dry grass of the ambusher's blind as evidenced by the sharp cry.

Again the ambushers fire their bows, splitting their attention between the lead targets Pirythanis and Ys-Baddaden.  [Against Pirythanis - roll (13, miss) and (2, miss).  Against Ys-Baddaden - roll (20, hit - didn't verify crit) and (7, miss); damage (2)].  In spite of mediocre success with their bows, the ambushers restring again.  They seem perfectly content to fight from behind their cover for now.

Pyior notes that the giant was merely grazed by the arrow and seems okay for now.  Khajom is about the only thing in the nearby grasslands offering anything resembling good cover (aside from the ambusher's blinds).  He takes advantage of the litorian's stance and carefully watches for incoming attacks.


[ooc: Once Dayan and Danwyn post actions, I'll finish up this round...including Pirythanis' declared action.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Khajom steps in front of his faen companion, effectively granting considerable cover.
> 
> Ys-Baddaden shuffles forward a bit and fires his heavy crossbow at one of the ambushers in the blind.  [roll (19+0=19, hit); concealment (85, hit); damage (3)]  The bolt flies true through the thick dry grass of the ambusher's blind as evidenced by the sharp cry.
> 
> ...




Danwyn also draws his sword, and moves forward to engage in melee.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Ys-Baddaden shuffles forward a bit and fires his heavy crossbow at one of the ambushers in the blind. The bolt flies true through the thick dry grass of the ambusher's blind as evidenced by the sharp cry.
> 
> Again the ambushers fire their bows, splitting their attention between the lead targets Pirythanis and Ys-Baddaden. In spite of mediocre success with their bows, the ambushers restring again.  They seem perfectly content to fight from behind their cover for now.




"Your ambush has already failed," Ys-Baddaden calls out as he glances down at the bleeding gash in his thigh that the arrow left behind. "We are poor. All you will gain from us is pain and death if you stay your current course."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "Your ambush has already failed," Ys-Baddaden calls out as he glances down at the bleeding gash in his thigh that the arrow left behind. "We are poor. All you will gain from us is pain and death if you stay your current course."





One of the ambushers, likely human male by the sound of the voice, calls back, "Who's saying we're after yer coin?"

Another voice, much quieter, grunts at the other to "shut it."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 19, 2003)

_OOC: I think we should autopilot Dayan at this point._


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: I think we should autopilot Dayan at this point._





[ooc - yeah, I was just thinking the same thing.  I'll get the rest of the round posted in a couple hours if I don't hear otherwise from him.  Those who will be going before the ambushers in the next round may post their intended actions now if you like.]


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Dayan's force of will manifests itself into a softly glowing blade.  He pauses, considering his next move.

Danwyn and Pirythanis both draw their swords and move quickly down the road toward the ambushers.  There is no cover between your position and their blinds, nor is there a "good" approach from either side.  Together, you close over half the intervening distance.



[ooc:  back to the top o' the order.  Ys-Baddaden and Khajom are on deck for actions.]


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2003)

Pirythanis  will continue closing and melee when possible.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 19, 2003)

After hearing the ambushers' response, Ys-Baddaden leaves the decision in their hands and sends another bolt into the blind.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 20, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Pirythanis  will continue closing and melee when possible.




As will Danwyn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 20, 2003)

Khajom delays his action until after the ambushers and Pyior have acted.   At that point, he'll either move to cover the faen, should he be exposed, or he'll close in on any exposed ambushers, pounding them with a closed paw, should he be able to get close enough.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 21, 2003)

Pyior will say to Khajom, "Friend, I'm not in danger. You should help the others."

He will continue to watch to see if any allies are seriously wounded and move to heal whoever is, holding his action.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 22, 2003)

Khajom looks eager to join the fray, but holds back to cover his companion for the moment.

Ys-Baddaden fires off another shot into the blind [roll (11+0=11, miss)].  The bolt sails above the blind and buries in the grass a few dozen yards behind them.

The ambushers are quick to turn their attention fully upon the charging Danwyn and Pirythanis.  Two arrows are released at each.  [Against Danwyn - roll (13, miss) and (16, miss).  Against Pirythanis - roll (16, hit) and (17, hit); damage (5 and 6 = 11).]  The ambushers seem to be more accurate at the closer range.  Two shots just miss Danwyn, while two others land solid hits on Pirythanis.  The sibbecai is still up, but a good bit worse for wear.  Two of the archers restring another arrow while the one closest to the road behind each blind drops his bow and draws a shortsword.


[ooc - Pirythanis is now too far away from Pyior for the faen to move and heal him in one round.  Cordo, do you want to follow and try to get an opening to heal in a round or two, or hang back and try something else?  Kajamba Lion, the ambushers seem completely focused on whomever is closest to them...and thus your Pyior seems to be fairly safe in the back.]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 22, 2003)

Upon seeing Pirythanis hit, Pyior runs to a position behind Pirythanis(taking cover there from the missile fire if possible) so that he will be in position to heal him next turn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 24, 2003)

With Pyior safe as far as he can tell, Khajom rushes into combat, slamming the first enemy he reaches with a closed paw.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Khajom looks eager to join the fray, but holds back to cover his companion for the moment.
> 
> Ys-Baddaden fires off another shot into the blind [roll (11+0=11, miss)].  The bolt sails above the blind and buries in the grass a few dozen yards behind them.
> 
> ...




 "Come fight a foe with some teeth" says Danwyn to the man in front of him as he engages the man in the dance of death.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 24, 2003)

Pyior sees the pounding that Pyrithanis takes and tries to hurry after the sibbecai.  [ooc - Pyrithanis' move is double Pyior's, so it'll take a couple rounds to catch him.]

Khajom, satisfied that Pyior has not yet been targeted by the ambushers, hurries after Pyrithanis and Danwyn toward the blinds.

Dayan [in absentia] will charge toward the blinds right behind Khajom, mind blade at the ready.

Danwyn is close enough to the blinds to strike at one of the sword-wielding ambushers.  He swings hard at the grungy man, but his blow is batted aside.  [roll (7+4=11, miss)]

Pyrithanis, in spite of two arrow wounds, presses his attack.  He engages the other swordsman so that Danwyn cannot be easily flanked.  He slashes upward, taking the ambusher in the side of the rib cage.  [roll (15+3=18, hit; dmg 3+3=6)]  The ambusher, also a rough-looking human, blanches at the pain.


[ooc - back to the top with Ys-Baddaden.  New initiative order after Khajom's delayed action:

Initiatives:
Ys-Baddaden 
Ambushers  
Pyior 
Khajom  
Dayan
Danwyn 
Pirythanis   ]


----------



## garyh (Sep 24, 2003)

Pirythanis will continue to melee.  If he takes another wound before Pyior can get to him, he will tactically withdraw to meet Pyior midway.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Pyior sees the pounding that Pyrithanis takes and tries to hurry after the sibbecai.  [ooc - Pyrithanis' move is double Pyior's, so it'll take a couple rounds to catch him.]
> 
> Khajom, satisfied that Pyior has not yet been targeted by the ambushers, hurries after Pyrithanis and Danwyn toward the blinds.
> 
> ...




Danwyn continues batteling the man.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Seeing his companion take two solid hits, Ys-Baddaden gives up his concealment and rushes the ambushers' blind with his morningstar. _Hold fast, faithful Pyrithanis, hold fast._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2003)

Khajom continues to close on the attackers, moving towards a position that would flank one of them, if possible.  If he can get close enough, he'll pound one of them with a closed paw.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 26, 2003)

Ys-Baddaden (presumably dropping the crossbow), starts running toward the melee, drawing his morningstar.  [ooc - you'll be close enough to attack next round]

The ambushers are starting to look a bit nervous.  Their barrage of arrows has wounded one and grazed another, but no one has fallen yet.  That leaves them outnumbered and quickly losing the advantage of cover.

One of the ambushers attacks Pirythanis with a longsword.  He swings wildly at the sibbecai, who almost casually bats it aside.  [roll (9, miss)]

On the other side of the road, another thug attacks Danwyn.  The attack is quick and solid, but Danwyn's reflexes allow him to redirect it so that it merely glaces off his chain armor.  [roll (17, miss)]

The two remaining ambushers, one on either side of the road, still have bows ready.  Neither looks confident enough to fire into the melee raging beside them, so instead they fire at those still charging.  One fires at Dayan and misses by scant inches.  [roll (10, miss)]   The other fires at Ys-Baddaden and hits again.  [roll (17, hit; dmg 4)]   Both of the bow-wielding ambushers drop their bows and pick up longswords...fully preparing for melee.

Pyior continues to hurry forward, relieved to see that Pirythanis hasn't been further injured.  [ooc - next round you'll be close enough to heal]

Khajom races around the side of the right blind as the melee on the road is a bit crowded.  He punches the ambusher who just shot Ys-Baddaden and lands a crunching blow in the windpipe.  [roll (17+1=18, hit; dmg 5+1=6)]   The man drops his sword and collapses.  Khajom briefly notes that this man already was the one who'd been hit by Ys-Baddaden's crossbow bolt.


[ooc - I'll give Dayan a chance to chime in on his character.  Haven't heard from him for a while now.  If he doesn't post by the morning, I'll finish out the rest of this round.]


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 27, 2003)

Dayan [in absentia] circles around the blind on the left side of the road, coming up on the last ambusher to draw his sword.  The witch swings his mind blade, but misses as his opponent jumps aside.  [roll (9+0=9, miss)]

Danwyn presses the attack with his foe.  A series of quick cuts foils the inferior foe's defenses and Danwyn's sword cuts deep into his gut.  [roll (15+4=19, hit; dmg 7+3=10)]   The ambusher drops his blade and crumbles unconscious in the long grass.

At Danwyn's back, Pirythanis likewise presses his attack.  The ambusher, increasingly frantic, manages to parry Pirythanis' attack.  [roll (10+3=13, miss)]

Ys-Baddaden hurries around the blind.  He steps past Khajom, briefly noting the fallen ambusher, and moves to flank Pirythanis' foe.  The thug, so focused on Pirythanis, fails to note the incoming attack.  Ys-Baddaden's morningstar crunches into his back, dropping the thug instantly.  [roll (19+4+2=25, hit; dmg 7+4=11)]

The only ambusher still standing is hedged in between Dayan and Danwyn.  Having seen his three companions drop in a span of seconds, he throws his sword down.  "Show mercy, I beg you!" he cries pathetically.

As the ambusher begs for surrender, Pyior is able to catch up to Pirythanis and place a hand on the wounded sibbecai.  A dim greenish-white light spreads over Pirythanis and then back up Pyior's arm.  [roll (4+1=5 hp's healed; 3 subdual taken)]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 27, 2003)

While the rest decide what to do with the prisoner, Pyior hesitates a moment, evaluating how wounded Ys-Baddaden and Pirythanis both are.  He then steps up to Ys-Baddaden and uses his second first level slot to cast Transfer Wounds (Lesser) on Ys-Baddaden.

_OOC: Shouldn't that be 2 subdual damage, rounded down from half of 5?_


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 27, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: Shouldn't that be 2 subdual damage, rounded down from half of 5?_





[ooc - sure, that's fine.]

Stepping past Pirythanis, Pyior repeats the wound transferral spell on Ys-Baddaden.  [roll (5+1=6 hp's healed; 3 subdual taken)]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 27, 2003)

Pyior will then cast two diminished Transfer Wounds (Lesser) on Pirythanis. Afterwards he staggers woozily over to the closest ambusher's blind and sits. He leans back and closes his eyes with his staff across his legs, trying to get some rest.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2003)

"Thank you, Pyior," Pirythanis says to the faen.  "Your healing touch is always welcome for a swordarm like myself."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2003)

Khajom follows Pyior over to where he's sitting down.  "Be careful, friend.  I'm not telling you not to tend to their wounds, but be judicious in how you do it.  Wearing yourself out helps none of us."  Khajom stops and smiles.  "This is going to fall on deaf ears, isn't it?"

The litorian leaves the magister to rest and stands nearby, watching as the others deal with the prisoner.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2003)

"Thank you for that, Pyior," Ys-Baddaden says to the fatigued magister, "You should listen to your Litorian friend, however."

"As for you," the giant turns to their newfound prisoner, "perhaps if you explain your reasons for imposing your murderous will upon us, we would be more apt to consider your request. If you will remember, I did warn you. You chose not to heed me."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2003)

The captive is a dust-covered, lanky human.  His hair is greasy from lack of washing and he wears a full beard.  Upon closer inspection, he appears to be younger than your first impression would suggest...perhaps only in his early twenties.  His eyes hold bitterness as they flicker around the group.



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> "As for you," the giant turns to their newfound prisoner, "perhaps if you explain your reasons for imposing your murderous will upon us, we would be more apt to consider your request. If you will remember, I did warn you. You chose not to heed me."



[Diplomacy roll (8+4=12)]


He curls his lip at Ys-Baddaden, but answers anyway.  "We attacked yeh because you had the look of adventurers.  Those were our orders.  If I don't follow orders, I'll be hanging from a rope.  So, yeh see, either I fight'cha and risk a sword in the gut or I let you live and die fer certain."

He looks at his bleeding, dying companions.  "Can I just go?  We hardly hurt'cha and I sure don't want no part in dealing with you again.  I'll even leave my weapons behind."

[ooc - Ys-Baddaden suspects that the man is sincere in his desire never to see you again.  His story seems plausible...or at least was delivered believably.  Sense Motive roll (16+6=22)]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 29, 2003)

Pyior, eyes still closed, nods and grins at Khajom and Ys-Baddaden's advice.

"Don't worry about me, I'm ok. Just doing my part. I'll...just rest a bit now."

A minute later he is clearly asleep.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2003)

"How do we know you aren't going to run off and tell someone else we're here?"  Khajom eyes the bandit suspiciously, but benevolently.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "How do we know you aren't going to run off and tell someone else we're here?"  Khajom eyes the bandit suspiciously, but benevolently.





"And what would it matter if I did?" he sneers.  "There are plenty of folk like you about in these parts.  Everyone knows the call for adventurers has been put out from the Keep...so there's bound to be more just like you.  Just my luck that the fates smiled upon you this time and not me."

He looks at his fallen companions and ponders for a moment.  "Like I was sayin', you can rest assured that I won't be bothering you again.  If'n it'll make ye happier, I'll give you my word not to mention yer group to anyone."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> He curls his lip at Ys-Baddaden, but answers anyway.  "We attacked yeh because you had the look of adventurers.  Those were our orders.  If I don't follow orders, I'll be hanging from a rope.  So, yeh see, either I fight'cha and risk a sword in the gut or I let you live and die fer certain."




"Whose orders were those, son?" Ys-Baddaden asks their newfound prisoner. "One of these lying here? If not, I am reticent to let you go just so you can warn your leader and bring more arms to bear against us. You have given us no reason to trust your word, that is certain."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 1, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "Whose orders were those, son?" Ys-Baddaden asks their newfound prisoner. "One of these lying here? If not, I am reticent to let you go just so you can warn your leader and bring more arms to bear against us. You have given us no reason to trust your word, that is certain."




  "Especially, since you fear them so much, that you attack against overwhelming odds.  Both in numbers and skill."


----------



## garyh (Oct 1, 2003)

"The giant and the human" - the Sibeccai placed more emphasis on the first of those than the second - "are right.  Surely you would know you could not hope to contend with one such as Pirythanis the Steadfast, much less he _and_ his allies."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 1, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "Whose orders were those, son?" Ys-Baddaden asks their newfound prisoner. "One of these lying here? If not, I am reticent to let you go just so you can warn your leader and bring more arms to bear against us. You have given us no reason to trust your word, that is certain."




The man pauses for a moment in thought.  "Gern over there," he says, indicating the one who was crushed by Ys-Baddaden's morningstar, "he was more or less the leader here.  Don't look like I'll be warning him about nuthin' again."




			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Especially, since you fear them so much, that you attack against overwhelming odds. Both in numbers and skill."





			
				garyh said:
			
		

> "The giant and the human" - the Sibeccai placed more emphasis on the first of those than the second - "are right. Surely you would know you could not hope to contend with one such as Pirythanis the Steadfast, much less he and his allies."




"Yeah, well, we kinda figured we'd have done a bit better with our bows," he says.  "Thought we'd take a couple down...then the rest of you'd be easier to handle, or just run away.  Gern didn't plan for contingencies too well."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The man pauses for a moment in thought.  "Gern over there," he says, indicating the one who was crushed by Ys-Baddaden's morningstar, "he was more or less the leader here.  Don't look like I'll be warning him about nuthin' again."
> 
> "Yeah, well, we kinda figured we'd have done a bit better with our bows," he says.  "Thought we'd take a couple down...then the rest of you'd be easier to handle, or just run away.  Gern didn't plan for contingencies too well."




"It looks as if we really cannot trust you, then," Ys-Baddaden says to the would-be ambusher. "I was giving you the chance to either lie or tell the truth, and you obviously chose the lie. Before, you said '*WE* attacked you... those were *OUR* orders...' meaning someone else, other than Gern over there, had told you three to stop any adventurers from reaching the keep."

Turning to his companions, the giant says, "We will receive nothing but more lies from this one. I say we strip him and leave him naked as a babe. How well he fares after that is not our business."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 1, 2003)

The ambusher spirit seems to be cracking under the scrutiny of the giant.

"Uh, beggin your pardon," he stammers, "but I really wasn't lying.  Gern is our leader...at least of the four of us out here.  He made the final decision to attack you.

"Now, yeah, I guess those orders did come from someone else in the first place.  Drell...he's the guy that told us to waylay anyone like yer'selves out here.  Didn't tell us why, though.  You can take it up with him if'n you like, but he's probably in our camp and that's in the Floating Forest.  It's almost a week's walk from here.

"Please, I've been tellin you the truth about this...more than enough to get me killed twice over.  Just let me go.  I'll leave my weapons and swear to never bother you again."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2003)

Khajom smirks.  "Well, no matter what, I suggest someone take his weapons.  It's a good start."  The litorian yawns and stretches.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Khajom smirks.  "Well, no matter what, I suggest someone take his weapons.  It's a good start."  The litorian yawns and stretches.




  Danwyn thinks and replies "yes, take his weapons."  Then turning to the man, "I suggest you make for new lands, for if I or I presume Drell, see you again, you are dead."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

"It sounds to me as if we have a consensus," Ys-Baddaden says as he steps forward and grabs hold of the ambusher. "I will take these," the giant says as he begins relieving the warrior of his weapons. Once that is done, he gives one final command to the human, "Strip."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 4, 2003)

The defeated man glares up at Ys-Baddaden, but lets the giant disarm him completely.  At the command to "strip," he looks around...as if gauging the likelihood of being able to flee without getting skewered.  He looks again at the bodies of his former companions, the last of their lifeblood seeping into the soil, and begins to shed his clothes.

When he's down to his smallclothes, he pushes his way through you toward the road.  Cursing under his breath, he makes to start walking down the road opposite the direction you were traveling...pointedly looking no one in the eye.


[ooc - Quick questions.  1. Do you let him walk off in his undies?  2. What do you do with the remaining bodies?  3. Are you going to let Pyior rest for a bit or press on?]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 4, 2003)

Khajom watches the man walk off in his smallclothes, shaking his head.  _I'm not sure I'll ever understand humans—had he told the truth right away, I would've allowed him to take at least a dagger with him..._ 

"I'm not sure what you want to do with the bodies, but we aren't moving until Pyior's through resting."  Khajom says this matter-of-factly, as if he were commenting on the weather or ordering dinner at a tavern.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Khajom watches the man walk off in his smallclothes, shaking his head.  _I'm not sure I'll ever understand humans—had he told the truth right away, I would've allowed him to take at least a dagger with him..._
> 
> "I'm not sure what you want to do with the bodies, but we aren't moving until Pyior's through resting."  Khajom says this matter-of-factly, as if he were commenting on the weather or ordering dinner at a tavern.




  Danwyn replies "maybe we can get some clue as to there group from the bodies.  After that I suggest we find somewhere else for Pyior to rest.  I would hate for them to come back and find us unawares."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 4, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Danwyn replies "maybe we can get some clue as to there group from the bodies.  After that I suggest we find somewhere else for Pyior to rest.  I would hate for them to come back and find us unawares."





[ooc - Just FYI, you're probably about 1-2 hours walk from the Grumblewood Roadhouse...which is where the road splits off to the Ebonring Keep.  It's a frequent stop for caravan traffic between Lothis and Gahanis.]


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 6, 2003)

While Pyior rests, the others search through the ambushers' possessions.  Between the four you find - 4 shortbows, 71 masterwork arrows, 4 leather jacks, 4 shortswords, and a smattering of small travel items (whetstone, pocket knife, trail rations, waterskin, etc).  Nothing in their possessions gives any good indication as to the nature of their group aside, perhaps, from the exceptional quality of the arrows.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 6, 2003)

Elsewhere...


Osric Hammelhorn, an unassuming young man and wanderer, has been riding with a small caravan carrying pottery and wool from Gahanis to Lothis.  His skill with the bow was welcomed by the merchant company.  Fithizer the Gazer, the sibbecai wagon-master, mentioned that wandering bandits and bands of rhodin have been found in greater numbers ever since the Ebonring Keep was retaken.

The trip out of Gahanis is quiet.  About noon on the first day out, however, a traveller passes on his way to Gahanis.  He pauses briefly to chat and mentions that he is bringing word from the Keep - a call for adventurers to help find and recover an artifact of some sort.  

This call for help percolates in the back of Osric's mind throughout the day.  The nature of the artifact was not mentioned, but many such items have religious significance.  Given that the Ebonring Keep has been in rhodin hands for over a hundred years, there could be interesting and lost lore to be recovered from within its walls.

In the late afternoon, the caravan passes a group of four armed men.  The men have the hard look of warriors - carrying bows and shortswords, and dressed in hardened leathers.  The four look over the caravan's eight wagons and dozen men...and pass on by without so much as a nod of greeting.  

Fithizer the Gazer barks out a laugh once the caravan is well past them.  "Bandits," he says, "I'd bet my cargo on it.  Guess they didn't like the odds.  Keep an eye out, though, in case they have friends around and decide to follow us."

That evening, the caravan reaches the Grumblewood Roadhouse, a collection of buildings within a crude stone and wood walled enclosure.  The roadhouse is bustling with activity from a number of other travelers going between Gahanis and Lothis - servicing wagons, tending horses, and grabbing a bite to eat.  Fithizer the Gazer pays the coin for the crew and guards to eat a simple meal and sleep in one of the common rooms as long as they take shifts watching over the wagons.

Osric draws first watch, and it storms heavily throughout the shift.  Most of the others are drinking and playing dice games, or have already gone to bed.  Osric continues to ponder the opportunity at the Ebonring Keep and resolves to ask Fithizer permission to leave in the morning.

In the clear, cool, predawn light, Osric finally corners the wagon master as he's barking orders to the crew.  He explains his desire to pursue any possible religious lore.  Given the roadhouse's location on the intersection with the road to Ebonring Keep, it would be most advantageous to part ways here.  Fithizer frowns, but admits that he should have plenty of men to safely make it the rest of the way to Lothis.  He gives Osric a couple silver for his services and wishes him well.

"Just a bit of advice, there," Fithizer says.  "You might want to wait up for some other travelers...er, adventurers.  It's a bit more dangerous between here and Ebonring Keep.  The giants almost never patrol that area and it's rife with bandits and rhodin.  Safety in numbers, right?"

The young akashic takes the old wagon master's advice to heart.  Figuring that any adventurers from either Gahanis or Lothis answering the call for help would likely come this way, Osric finds a comfortable spot to sit along the roadhouse's outer wall and wait.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 7, 2003)

After having dispersed the bandits' belongings, Ys-Baddaden stands and dusts the dirt of the roadside off his legs. "Have you had enough time to rest, friend Pyior? I believe there is a roadhouse not far along. We should be going."

_OOC: Sorry about the lack of posts. Real life is kicking my arse right now._


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> After having dispersed the bandits' belongings, Ys-Baddaden stands and dusts the dirt of the roadside off his legs. "Have you had enough time to rest, friend Pyior? I believe there is a roadhouse not far along. We should be going."





  Danwyn quickly takes a few of the arrows(20), and joins Ys-Baddaden ready to leave.  "Anyone else need help packing?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 8, 2003)

Pyior's eyes flutter open at the mention of his name.

"A roadhouse? A bed and a hearth to dry out _does _ sound inviting."

Pyior stands up and looks around at the broken bodies of the bandits. "Oh, you decided not to bury them?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 8, 2003)

Khajom shrugs.  "Good rest, Pyior?  Are you sure we aren't interrupting it?"  The litorian grins and gets ready to go.  "If you all are ready, I'm all set."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior's eyes flutter open at the mention of his name.
> 
> "A roadhouse? A bed and a hearth to dry out _does _ sound inviting."
> 
> Pyior stands up and looks around at the broken bodies of the bandits. "Oh, you decided not to bury them?"




  What?  You expect for me to dig for them with my sword?!  Danwyn asks aghast.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 8, 2003)

To Khajom:
"Yes, friend. I'm ready. I probably won't be in the mood for much merriment this evening, however."

To Danwyn:
"Good point. I guess none of us are equiped to dig. But I'm concerned their bodies may attract dangerous scavengers and carnivores which wouldn't be amenable to any travelers following behind us."


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "Good point. I guess none of us are equiped to dig. But I'm concerned their bodies may attract dangerous scavengers and carnivores which wouldn't be amenable to any travelers following behind us."




"If travelers aren't prepared to fend off scavengers," Pirythanis replied, "they have no business being on the road."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 9, 2003)

The unmistakable sound of creaking wooden wheels breaks through the morning silence.  Jingling of harnesses soon follows and then the first of a group of wagons crests the nearest hill.  Traveling the road toward Lothis, this caravan appears to be comprised of about eight wagons, each pulled by four work horses.  The wagon drivers all appear to have crossbows within easy reach.  Two other men, armed with bows and swords, march just ahead of the lead wagon on foot.  The guards and wagon drivers are all men, about an even mix of human and sibbecai.

As the caravan becomes aware of your group and the scene of the fight, they slow briefly.  The sibbecai driving the lead wagon calls back to the others to "press on!"

When the caravan reaches to within about sixty feet, the lead sibbecai calls a halt.  He is dressed a bit better than the others and wears an ornate leather jack.  His fur has started to gray in spots but he still has the physique of a warrior.

The sibbecai calls out.  "Hail travelers!  A bit of rough business this morning?  If I had to wager, I'd say that a group of bandits picked the wrong fight."  He barks a laugh at this.  "I don't pity them one bit.

"And," he continues, "if I were to make further guesses, I'd call you adventurers answering the call from the Ebonring Keep.  Am I correct?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The unmistakable sound of creaking wooden wheels breaks through the morning silence.  Jingling of harnesses soon follows and then the first of a group of wagons crests the nearest hill.  Traveling the road toward Lothis, this caravan appears to be comprised of about eight wagons, each pulled by four work horses.  The wagon drivers all appear to have crossbows within easy reach.  Two other men, armed with bows and swords, march just ahead of the lead wagon on foot.  The guards and wagon drivers are all men, about an even mix of human and sibbecai.
> 
> As the caravan becomes aware of your group and the scene of the fight, they slow briefly.  The sibbecai driving the lead wagon calls back to the others to "press on!"
> 
> ...




 "And I would say you are most astute" Danwyn replies.  "Any news of the road ahead?"  His hand near his sword, just in case things are not as they appear.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 10, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "And I would say you are most astute" Danwyn replies.  "Any news of the road ahead?"  His hand near his sword, just in case things are not as they appear.





"Well, as a frequent conveyor of goods across this stretch of road, let me offer my thanks for your service in dealing with these vermin," the older sibbecai says.

"I'm Fithizer the Gazer, the wagon-master," he says and gives you all a short nod by way of introduction.  "There is little to tell of the road ahead.  We've not been bothered on this journey, and after your handiwork we hopefully will finish the trip in the same fashion.

"If you're on your way to the Keep, you might catch up with another man on his way there.  Human by the name of Osric - an archer of some skill.  He was guarding my caravan until he heard of the call for adventurers from the Keep.  We parted ways about two hours ago at the Grumblewood...where the road to the Keep splits off."


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2003)

"Is there anything else you can tell us of this Osric?" Pirythanis asked.  "It would seem he's someone oyu trusted, at least, if he was a guard for you."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

Ys-Baddaden looks the older sibbecai over while waiting for an answer to Pirythanis' question. After the answer is given, the giant replies, "Thank you for your information, Fithizer. May your journey be peaceful and short. We will carry your good word with us when we meet this Osric. Now we really must be moving on."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> "Is there anything else you can tell us of this Osric?" Pirythanis asked.  "It would seem he's someone oyu trusted, at least, if he was a guard for you."





"Hmmm," Fithizer ponders.  "He's a pretty sharp lad.  Said something about an interest in religions.  Don't really know too much more."




			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> Ys-Baddaden looks the older sibbecai over while waiting for an answer to Pirythanis' question. After the answer is given, the giant replies, "Thank you for your information, Fithizer. May your journey be peaceful and short. We will carry your good word with us when we meet this Osric. Now we really must be moving on."




Fithizer hops off his wagon and rummages under a canvas in the back.  He extracts two sealed jugs, each about a quart in size.  "Please," he says, "take these as a token of appreciation for helping keep the roads clear of vermin.  Boisenberry wine, from the Hupter's own winery.  Some of the finer wine made in the region."

He hands the jugs over to whomever will take them and then returns to his wagon.  "Farewell to you and safe travels."  He calls out to the other wagons and the caravan moves off to the northeast toward Lothis.


[ooc - XP for the encounter = 140 each]

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

After the caravan rolls off behind the next hill, you gather up your gear, dropped weapons, and loot.  

A few hours later, just before noon, the Grumblewood Roadhouse comes into view.  It is settled in a shallow valley alongside a small stream.  Trees are in slightly greater abundance here.  The roadhouse itself is a collection of small buildings within a crude stone and wood walled yard.  A large garden outside the wall is tended by two women.  The sound of chopping wood and other chores comes from within the walls.

As you approach the roadhouse, you notice a man sitting with his back against the fence near the entrance.  He appears to be in his mid or late 20's with black hair and wearing a scaly hide armor.  Propped up against the fence beside him is a longbow and a full backpack.

[ooc - cue Osric]


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 11, 2003)

_eeech!  This is a motley assortment headed towards me!  ...but... they appear to carry themselves well, like they know how to handle the weapons they carry.  They may be heading in the same direction - Fithizer said this was a good place to meet up with someone and by gosh if he wasn't right!_

Standing up and stretching a bit I step towards the road, warm smile on my face.

"Hello! Welcome to the Grumblewood Roadhouse. I'm Osric."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 11, 2003)

"Greetings Osric! Fithizer the Gazer told us we might make your acquaintance. He said you were a scholar of religions. Is this true?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "Greetings Osric! Fithizer the Gazer told us we might make your acquaintance. He said you were a scholar of religions. Is this true?"




"More to the point, he says you have more than passing familarity with the bow."   Danwyn continues glancing at the longbow at Osric's side.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 12, 2003)

"Delightful.  Two scholars."  Khajom sighs.  "At least I believe in Pyior's monsters..."


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 12, 2003)

Ah! You met Fithizer!  Yes, he would have mentioned me if he knew you were coming this way.  Good man, he is!  A scholar... well, I don't know if I would give myself that honorific, but I learn what I can.  Religion is just an interest I have.  And as far as the bow, well, I'm not good enough where I could shoot a kobold through an arrow slit at 50 paces, but I have been known to put and arrow where I need to.

_not noticing an abundance of bows and crossbows_

Where would you be heading?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 13, 2003)

Pyior frowns slightly at Danwyn's redirection of the question and is clearly disappointed in Osric's answer.

Sighing he answers, "I see, I was hoping for some... er, stimulating conversation. Perhaps you would get along with my companions however, like you they are more interested in physical combat than challenges of a more intellectual sort.

As for our destination, it's no secret, even the unfortunate bandits we met along the road easily surmised correctly - we are headed for Ebonring Keep. 

I hope you will excuse me, I'm a bit tired and could use some hot food and a warm bed. You're welcome to join us inside if you wish."


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 14, 2003)

_Amazed at my good fortune I decide to take the offer to join them_

Thank you very much, I WILL join you!  Let me clarify, I would prefer a good book and a discussion to shooting pointy sticks... I just happen to have a talent that pays for my meals.  The minute you find someone who wants to discuss theology, and is willing to pay for my room and board, let me know!

_With a slight bow and a sweeping jesture he points towards the Roadhouse_

Let's get off the road.  The ale I had about an hour ago was pretty good, let's see if they have gotten any better.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2003)

Khajom sighs at the magister's dismissal of combat.  "There's a certain purity in the proper execution of the martial arts.  Some peoples feel that this exertion can even be, well, somewhat religious."  

_...turning to Osric..._

"People pay money to talk theology with you?"  Khajom cocks his head to the side, puzzled.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 16, 2003)

[ooc - taking a few liberties to push things along...]


Pirythanis still has substantial injuries and Pyior needs a bit of rest.  In spite of it being just short of midday, you decide to hole up in the Grumblewood for a bit of rest and recuperation.

[ooc - Dayan will spend a short while to prepare lesser transfer wounds and, between that and a couple diminished castings, Pirythanis is fully healed.]

The staff of the Grumblewood is efficient if not exactly the most comfort oriented.  They can offer you straw pallets in one of three common rooms for a silver a day.  Most of their services revolve around horse care and wagon repair, catering to the caravans that stop here.  They can offer food and beverage for a price.

The evening passes uneventfully...dicing, drinking, and sharing stories.  At one point Dayan approaches the group (you hadn't even noticed that he was missing).  He looks a bit distraught and explains that something has come up and he must depart the group.  He wishes you well and suggests that if he can take care of this other issue he may try to catch up.  When pressed for more details, he politely refuses and will decline any offer of assistance.

[ooc - if ShadowX ever returns, we'll see about working him back into the story.]

The next morning dawns bright and it promises to be warm day.  Osric and Pyior chat idly about their respective fields of expertise, religion and monstrous beasts.  After the ambush yesterday, everyone keeps a little bit more attention on the surroundings...particularly bushes, trees, and large rocks.

On the subject of large rocks, about three hours outside the Grumblewood, you start to encounter massive obelisks periodically.  Each is made of a single piece of stone standing upwards of 20' tall and sticking up out of the ground like a smooth, stubby finger pointing to the heavens.  They are clearly not a natural feature, but there are no markings to indicate their purpose.  You've heard rumor of these stones, yet no one seems to know who put them here.  Some say they pre-date the arrival of the giants on this continent.

Shortly before noon, as you round a small hillock, a trio of brown-furred humanoids with curled horns come into view.  They wear armor and carry spears, axes, and shields.  For those who have never seen one, they match the classic description of rhodin.  

The rhodin appear to have been walking along the road in your direction and they spot you at about the same moment you notice them.  They snarl something to one another and appear to prepare to throw their spears.

[ooc - distance between groups is about 100']

Initiative:
Khajom - 23
Pirythanis - 20
Danwyn - 19
Osric - 14
Ys-Baddaden - 12
Rhodin - 8
Pyior - 4


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> [ooc - taking a few liberties to push things along...]
> 
> 
> Pirythanis still has substantial injuries and Pyior needs a bit of rest.  In spite of it being just short of midday, you decide to hole up in the Grumblewood for a bit of rest and recuperation.
> ...




Danwyn seeks cover and will return fire with the shortbow and masterwork arrows.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 17, 2003)

Khajom spits and charges the rhodin.  If he can get near enough to one, he'll tackle it, aiming to pin the sucker to the ground.


----------



## garyh (Oct 17, 2003)

Pirythanis, as is his habit, draws his sword and charges toawrds the nearest rhodin, who Pirythanis will melee as soon as he closes upon them.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 17, 2003)

On Pyior's turn he will race after Khajom yelling "Khajom! Fight to subdue!"

After moving 20' towards the rhodin (1 standard move) Pyior stops, selects a target that doesn't have cover, and uses a diminished mind blast.

_OOC: I've changed my spell selection the next morning as I had previously planned to do so._


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 17, 2003)

_WOW! Who are these guys I just teamed up with?!?!  They must have encountered these guys before and know them on sight.  Well, time to get to work..._

I move about as close as I can to them, as quickly as I can, and begin to rain arrows down on top of them.  As I get closer I'll try to get some cover and look behind us to see if we are being flanked.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC: Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 19, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> On Pyior's turn he will race after Khajom yelling "Khajom! Fight to subdue!"
> 
> After moving 20' towards the rhodin (1 standard move) Pyior stops, selects a target that doesn't have cover, and uses a diminished mind blast.
> 
> _OOC: I've changed my spell selection the next morning as I had previously planned to do so._



 Khajom snickers as he hears the faen's shout.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Ys-Baddaden moves after his sibbecai companion and tries to close into melee range with the opposing rhodin.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 22, 2003)

The charge is on.  Khajom is the first to break into a quick run, but the fleet-footed Pirythanis soon overtakes him.  Danwyn (presumably) and Ys-Baddaden hurry right behind.

Osric moves purposefully toward the rhodin, stringing an arrow and lofting it over his charging companions.  The arrow misses just a bit high.  [roll (11+2=13, miss)]

The rhodin appear somewhat surprised at the charge, but their demeanor suggests that they are unafraid.  Bloodthirsty grins cross their faces as they hurl their spears.  [Against Pirythanis - roll (9, miss) and (6, miss); against Khajom - (6, miss)]  Undaunted by their spectacular display of spear-hurling ineptitude, the trio draw their axes and prepare to meet the oncoming charge.

Pacing Osric, Pyior grips his staff and executes a magical incantation.  An invisible beam of mental energy takes one of the rhodin squarely between the eyes.  [ranged touch attack roll (20+3=23 hit, verify 15+3=18); crit damage for diminished spell (3+4=7 subdual)]   The rhodin drops his axe and lets out a short cry of anguish before collapsing on the ground unconscious, hands gripping his head.

Khajom and Pirythanis come barreling into the two remaining and startled rhodin.  Khajom leaps upon one, trying to drag him to the ground.  The rhodin bats his axe at the litorian, but fails to connect.  [aoo roll (8)]   Khajom successfully grabs the rhodin's scale armor, but the rhodin shakes himself free of being grappled.  [charging grapple roll (9+1+2=12 touch, hit); hold (9 vs. 16, fail)]

Pirythanis charges the other rhodin, but his blow is batted aside with its shield.  [charge attack roll (7+3+2=12, miss)]

Danwyn comes charging in beside Khajom and rains a mighty blow down upon the rhodin, taking advantage of its distraction from the litorian's attack.  It's axe arm is nearly severed and the rhodin drops in a spray of blood.  [charge attack roll (19+4+2=26; crit verify 11+4+2=17, hit) - damage (3+4+6=13)]

Osric continues to move forward, drawing another arrow while watching two of the three rhodin drop.  He spies an opening between Pirythanis and the last rhodin and lets fly.  The arrow slices through its leg, doing minimal damage.  [roll (15+2=17, hit) - damage (1+1=2)]

Ys-Baddaden charges the last rhodin right behind the arrow.  The rhodin's visage of hatred appears to be cracking.  There is a split moment of fear as it watches the giant's morningstar come crushing down through his shield and into his shoulder.  It collapses instantly.  [charge attack roll (11+4+2=17, hit) - damage (5+4=9)]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The charge is on.  Khajom is the first to break into a quick run, but the fleet-footed Pirythanis soon overtakes him.  Danwyn (presumably) and Ys-Baddaden hurry right behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, I had posted, I was taking cover and using the bow.  But the gods decree Danwyn will be a great swordsman, whether he wishes or not.





[ooc - d'oh!  I think your quoting of my prior post threw me and I missed it at the bottom.  Worked out okay this time.  I'll also blame it on being out of town for 5 days.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2003)

Khajom kicks the rhodin that Danwyn had killed.  "Should have known we'd see some rhodin before long.  They're all dead, right?"  He eyes Pyior warily.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 24, 2003)

[ooc - 75XP each for the extremely-brief-due-to-two-criticals-in-opening-rounds encounter]


Two of the rhodin are on the cusp of death.  The third is completely unscathed, lying unconscious on the overgrown road.  All three wear beastscale armor and were carrying shields, battleaxes, (thrown) shortspears, and small sacks slung over their backs.  A quick rummaging through their belongings nets a small assortment of unpleasant foodstuffs, a few personal items, and about 17 GP in mixed coin.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> [ooc - 75XP each for the extremely-brief-due-to-two-criticals-in-opening-rounds encounter]





I just noticed you never gave xp for the bandits.  Or was that the 140 listed with the merchant?


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 25, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I just noticed you never gave xp for the bandits.  Or was that the 140 listed with the merchant?




Yes, that was for the fight with the bandits.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

"Well that was short work," Ys-Baddaden says as he cleans the blood off his morningstar. "If these crude warriors are any indication of the foes we face, then this job will be done quickly, methinks."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 26, 2003)

Pyior peers down at the Rhodin and answers Khajom, "The Rhodin that I incapacitated so elegantly is certainly still alive. We should bind him as the effects of the _Mind Stab_ will begin to wear off shortly. I noted your combat tactics, friend. I believe you displayed admirable restraint."

After checking the condition of the other two Pyior exclaims "They live! Amazingly hardy, these creatures! Perhaps these are Rhodin of the six-chambered heart variety! Someone should bind their wounds."

Pyior leans over the the Rhodin he incapacitated and places his ear on its chest. "Hmmmmm...."  Soon afterwards he stands and says "Unfortunately the _Tongues_ dwoemer is far beyond my meager capacity. Can anyone communicate with these creatures?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2003)

_In response to Pyior..._

"Restraint?  He wriggled free.  I just wanted to pin him down so it'd be easier to rip his heart out."  Khajom smirks, undercutting the virulence of his statement.  The litorian starts to wander off, away from the bodies.  

"Oh, by the way, binding their wounds won't help you figure out if these are six-chambered rhodin.  Just let me know if you need to find out though—there's an ancient Litorian technique for finding out how many chambers are in a rhodin's heart."  The litorian moves a little ways further down the road, keeping his eyes peeled for any oncoming.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 29, 2003)

[ooc - Pyior is fairly certain that rhodin typically speak their own languange and rarely can be bothered (or have the mental capacity) to speak any other.  Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts (roll 13+9=22)]


No one seems to be very forthcoming or willing to heed Pyior's requests to bind the unconscious rhodin, or the heal his dying companions.  Both of the wounded are bleeding out and likely on the cusp of death.

A trio of broad-winged birds circle high overhead...possibly vultures.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 30, 2003)

_Steps forward and performs a coup-de-grace on one of the Rhodin_

What is this about 6 chambered whats?

_Moving towards the next Rhodin_


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 1, 2003)

_Approaching the Rhodin and glancing at his companions... Osric thinks to himself "I wonder what they are doing... Why are they all watching me and not helping..."  Performs another coup-de-grace leaving the Rhodin that is perfectly healthy but incapacitated._

I prefer to cleanly kill my enemy instead of having to finish the wounded and dying.  I take no joy in doing this but is it not better to finish them and not let them languish in pain.

_Steps towards the last Rhodin and motions with his dagger_

This one too?  He is uninjured...


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 4, 2003)

_This is a very odd group I have joined up with.  They stand around and watch while I do the "dirty work".  I step to the third, and last, Rhodin and draw my blade across his throat.  I search all three bodies looking for anything of value._

*OOC: If I find anything on the bodies I pocket it.  When done I continue to travel down the road not waiting for my companions.  After 100 feet I'll glance over my shoulder to see if I'm being followed by them*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't know what's up with the rest of the group.  Although I think the mage would object to you killing the one he knocked out.  I think he deliberately used non-lethal means.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 4, 2003)

*OOC: I agree, Ranger John.  That is why I waited 5 days to kill the first injured one, 2 days to kill the second and 2 and a half days to kill the third incapacitated one. I was trying to spark some postings by slowly killing them.  

Nothing happened.
*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 4, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> _This is a very odd group I have joined up with.  They stand around and watch while I do the "dirty work".  I step to the third, and last, Rhodin and draw my blade across his throat.  I search all three bodies looking for anything of value._
> 
> *OOC: If I find anything on the bodies I pocket it.  When done I continue to travel down the road not waiting for my companions.  After 100 feet I'll glance over my shoulder to see if I'm being followed by them*






From a previous post of mine:



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> All three wear beastscale armor and were carrying shields, battleaxes, (thrown) shortspears, and small sacks slung over their backs. A quick rummaging through their belongings nets a small assortment of unpleasant foodstuffs, a few personal items, and about 17 GP in mixed coin.





[ooc - I'd like to thank Galbraith for bumping and trying to prod this story along.  I have to assume that either many of the players are too busy to post or were waiting on Cordo to make up his mind as to what Pyior planned to do with his unconscious rhodin.  Either way, I'd like to see if we can't get this story back on track and push on.  Can everyone make at least a small post...probably in response to Osric's finishing off of the wounded enemy...as a way to check in and jump start the story.  Thanks!]


----------



## Mirth (Nov 4, 2003)

Ys-Baddaden grimaces as Osric makes his grisly rounds. "Thank you for your cold-blooded nature, friend. It is something that has to be done, but I am glad that I am not the one to do it. My heart aches at what this land has become without the helping hand of my kin. Alas..." the giant lets his words trail off. Having cleaned his weapon, he looks down the road ahead and awaits the rest of his companions.

_OOC: Sorry for the delayed posting. Been sick and busy at the same time..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2003)

Khajom moves down the road after Osric.  He doesn't say a word to the man or to his faen companion.  _That was rather unfortunate...better to kill them in battle, really._

*OOC*: _Sorry about that, I was waiting for Cordo to do something._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2003)

Danwyn follows as well, after cleaning his sword.  ~This is an odd group especially the magister.~

  OOC:I was waiting for Cordo as well.


----------



## garyh (Nov 5, 2003)

Pirythanis wordlessly continued down the road with the rest of his companions.

_OOC:  Also was waiting for Cordo._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2003)

Seems we still are.  Hello Cordo... poke, poke.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 7, 2003)

[ooc - Well, it seems that waiting on Cordo might not be working so well.  Let's press on and hope he shows back up before too long.]


The remainder of the day passes uneventfully.  The terrain remains hilly and predominantly covered with grasses and scrub.  The road you follow is now little more than a wide, overgrown trail.  You find no further evidence of rhodin in the area...the three you encountered may have been scouts, deserters, or simply wandering on their own.

Night begins to fall and you establish a camp near a small cluster of trees a few dozen yards off the road.  Around a small fire, you chat idly and cook a simple meal while darkness falls.

At a lull in the conversation, everyone hears a soft whimper.  Less than ten yards away from your camp you make can make out a thin dog, head hung low in a submissive posture.  It slowly moves toward you, whining and sniffing.  Apparently, it has smelled your food.  As it gets closer you can discern that its fur is dusty brown and its ribs can clearly be seen underneath.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 8, 2003)

*Osric Hammelhorn - Human Male Akashic*

_Poor guy, looks awfully mangy... It's horrible to be hungry... Maybe I can start to feel better about myself and the killing of the Rhodin if I can show just a little kindness to one of nature's creatures.  Ease HIS pain a bit._

*Osric takes a piece of meat from his portion and slowly approches the animal.  I will get as close as possible - just to the point it looks like he will run from me.  If he starts to growl I will also stop.  I'll kneel to be more on his level and lightly toss the piece of meat towards him*


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2003)

Pirythanis will wait for Osric to attempt to feed the dog.  If Osric is successful, the Sibeccai will move towards the dog and pet him affectionately.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2003)

Khajom watches intently, wondering why the dog's having such a hard time finding food out here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2003)

Danwyn wonders on this as well, he conjectures it is a domesticated dog.  In which case what happened to its owner.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2003)

The dog cowers before Osric for a moment, but the offering of food is too tempting and it slinks forward and takes the bite from his hand.  Its tail wags enthusiastically as it quickly chews the food.  When done, it looks back up at Osric, eager for more.

Encouraged, Pirythanis steps forward to try petting the dog.

While the others watch on, Pyior [in absentia] looks on first in interest and then skeptically.  "You know," he says.  "I'm can't be a hundred percent certain on this, but that sure looks a lot like a devil dog.  Markings and coloration fit, not to mention the range.  Devil dogs are known to travel in large packs and can be quite cunning and dangerous hunters.  A hundred years ago, some packs wandering these plains were large enough to wipe out entire small villages."

[Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts (9+9=18)]

At Pyior's comments, everyone begins to peer into the darkness, wondering if others might be out there.  The sliver of moon is still hours away from rising, making it a very dark night.  There are plenty of shadows and wind rustling the long grass, but no one definitively spots anything else.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 9, 2003)

*Osric Hammelhorn - Human Male Akashic*

*While Pyior pets the dog I’ll fetch more food for it*

"Really, Pyior?  A Devil Dog?  Is it normal for the dog to be so thin?  Are they inherently dangerous or is it possible to tame one? If these are pack animals, where is the rest of the pack and why didn’t they kill a weak member?”

[OOC: Osric is really intrigued… you get the feeling that he is interested in just about anything you could tell him about this pathetic creature.  Maybe I’ll get a pet out of this!]


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2003)

[Pyior in absentia]

"Well," Pyior says ponderously, "if I recall correctly, the devil dogs are actually descendants of creatures that the dramojh introduced to this land centuries ago.  That would imply that they are inherently dangerous and probably not very tameable."

Pyior gives the dog a more thorough look.

"Of course," he says, "a lone specimen is nearly indistiguishable from an ordinary dog.  I think they're more often identified by their pack behavior.  No idea how they would treat a weaker pack member.  Force it from the pack, perhaps?  Maybe that's what we've got here."



[ooc - For those not familiar with the Diamond Throne setting, the dramojh or "dragon scions" were a race of powerful draconic humanoid demon hybrids.  They conquered all the lands of the Diamond Throne, often by introduction of foul creatures, and ruled until the giants arrived from across the ocean and eradicated them.  Many of the dangerous creatures introduced by the dramojh still wander the deep wilderness.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2003)

"But what do we do with it?  And how do we know that it's not part of a larger pack?"  Khajom pokes around the area surrounding the camp, looking for signs of a pack of dogs.  He only ventures out about thirty feet in any direction before heading back.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

*Osric Hammelhorn - Human Male Akashic*

*Provides some more meat to eat and some water for it to lap up*

_Well, like you said... we are not sure if it is a Devil Dog or just a dog that has had a tough time.  Let's give it some food and let it decide what it wants to do after that.  If it chooses to follow then we have another companion.  If it chooses to leave then its journey forward will be on a full stomach_


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry if I'm holding the game up. A two-day out-of-towner became a four-day all-star event (that's also the most hyphens I think I've ever put in one sentence). I'll try and post tomorrow._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

"I do not think that we should tarry too long," Ys-Baddaden suggests to the rest, "or the goal we are pursuing shall be taken by others. Here is some of my own food for the animal. Now let us leave the poor beast and be on our way."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2003)

"Shouldn't we all get some rest before we continue?"  Khajom cocks his head to the side and raises an eyebrow.  "Some of the elders in my tribe could go without sleep and, sometimes, even food.  I'm not quite there yet."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 12, 2003)

Khajom - You wander out a short distance from the camp and only a few moments pass before you begin to become aware of at least two forms slinking through the grass toward the camp.  As you turn to warn the others...

The dog eating from Osric's hand gives out a short, sharp yip and then tries to bite the akashic.  Osric jerks his hand back just in time.  It is clear to everyone  that the dog's demeanor has changed dramatically for the worse.

[dog's attack (roll = 4, miss)]

Just after the dog lets out the yip, the forms Khajom saw in the grass begin to charge the camp.  There are several more snarling dogs coming in from multiple directions and most appear to be in better health than the one you'd been feeding.

Initiative:
Pirythanis (20)
Pyior (17)
Ys-Baddaden (13)
Osric (9)
Khajom (8)
Dogs (7)
Danwyn (6)

[ooc - To begin the encounter, assume that there are 3 dogs at 30' from the center of camp, plus the first dog at 10'.  Also, assume that weapons are either sheathed or lying on the ground with your gear (unless otherwise stated earlier...and I don't think anyone mentioned it).]


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 12, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "I do not think that we should tarry too long," Ys-Baddaden suggests to the rest, "or the goal we are pursuing shall be taken by others. Here is some of my own food for the animal. Now let us leave the poor beast and be on our way."





[ooc - As Khajamba Lion alluded to, it is about an hour or two after sunset and is quite dark out.  You were just getting finished with dinner around the evening's camp.  The moon, what small crescent it will be tonight, has not yet risen, so it is quite dark out.]


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> [ooc - As Khajamba Lion alluded to, it is about an hour or two after sunset and is quite dark out.  You were just getting finished with dinner around the evening's camp.  The moon, what small crescent it will be tonight, has not yet risen, so it is quite dark out.]




_OOC: Oops. My bad for not reading closely enough. I would edit my post above, but too many other posts have come after. I could delete it if you want, and this one after._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2003)

"There's more of them out here!"  Khajom tackles the nearest of the other dogs.

*OOC*: _Start a grapple, intention is to cause normal damage (no penalty because Khajom's an oathsworn)._


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 13, 2003)

Assuming Pyior isn't in a position to receive an AoO, he will cast a diminished Mind Stab on the dog in front of Osric and then move towards Khajom's position yelling "Khajom! Are you ok?".

If he would receive an AoO he will take a 5' step first then cast the Mind Stab and end his turn.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 13, 2003)

*Human Male Akashic*

*Heedless of the dog that just attacked me I try to cover the ground towards my bow as quickly as I can.  Once I have picked it up I will open fire on either: 1) the attacker I am being threatened by  2) the nearest foe*

"I can't believe these animals were so smart!"


----------



## garyh (Nov 13, 2003)

Pirythanis will draw his sword and attack the nearest dog, growling at himself for being so foolish.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2003)

Danwyn likewise draws his sword and attacks any dogs that come near.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

"Even the creatures in this land are cursed!" Ys-Baddaden says as the dogs attack. The giant reaches for his morningstar, in order to bash them, but will kick and throw any dogs that block him from doing so.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 15, 2003)

Pirythanis spots a dog not too far from where Khajom called out the warning.  Drawing his sword as he hurries over, he catches it mid-stride as it charges toward the litorian.  Pirythanis misjudges the dog's location and speed in the dark grass, however, and his sword misses wide.  [roll (3+3=6, miss)]

Pyior lifts his staff and utters a few arcane words.  Unseen, a coherent beam of mental energy lashes out at the dog, tagging it but failing to knock it unconscious.  [ranged touch roll (16+2-4=14, hit); dmg 4 subdual]  While watching how the dog reacts, Pyior shuffles closer toward Khajom and inquires as to his companion's well-being.

Ys-Baddaden reaches across his pack and hefts his morningstar.  He spies a dog charging him and holds to whack it as it comes within reach.

Osric, still startled by the rude dog, backs quickly away, carefully avoiding another attack.  He reaches his pile of belongings and lifts his bow and quiver.  Almost second nature, the quiver is slung over his shoulder and he starts to draw an arrow.

Khajom realizes that two dogs are closing in on him from different directions.  When he spots Pirythanis move to intercept one, Khajom turns to the other and tries to tackle it.  The oathsworn completely underestimates the dog's speed and actually trips over the dog, tumbling into the grass.  [initiate grapple roll (1 - fumble)]

The lean dog that Osric had fed decides to chase down the benevolent akashic.  Osric manages to swat its muzzle aside and again avoids being bitten.  [roll (6), miss]

Ys-Baddaden holds his morningstar coiled until the last moment and whips it around at the charging dog.  The dog deftly dodges the blow in spite of its reckless charge.  [roll (3+4=7), miss]  The dog growls and snaps at the giant's legs, but seems off balance and misses as well.  [roll (11), miss]

The dog that Pirythanis swung at hesistates just a moment, apparently considering whether to break off the charge at the litorian in favor of attacking the sibbecai.  When it sees Khajom go to the ground, however, instinct kicks in and it joins the other dog in piling on the prone opponent.  [2 attacks on Khajom, flanking and prone; roll (18), hit, dmg 5; roll (16), hit, dmg 3]  Both dogs sink their fangs into the litorian.  In addition to the pain, Khajom feels a sickly sensation coursing into his blood from the wounds.  His body seems to be resisting the effect, whatever it may be.  [fort save (18+4=22), good; fort save (13+4=17), good]

Danwyn sees the events transpiring as he begins to draw his sword.  One dog is on Osric and another on Ys-Baddaden.  Those two both seem to be holding their own.  Khajom, however, is lost to sight in the grass underneath two snarling dogs.  The choice is simple and he rushes to the aid of the litorian.  As he closes with the dogs, he swings at the closer of the two but misses wide.  [roll (4+4=8), miss] 


[ooc - I'll pause to give everyone a chance to adjust actions according to how this round went.  Lots of low rolling from ye ole d20 tonight.  Assume that Ys-Baddaden and Osric are both near the center of camp and have a dog each within 5'.  Khajom is about 30' from camp and has two dogs on him.  Danwyn is right beside that pile and Pyior and Pirythanis are both about 10' from them.

Also, Ys-Baddaden has now moved down between Khajom and the dogs in the initiative order...which probably won't affect much.]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 15, 2003)

Not hearing a response from Khajom and obsensibly hearing a thud and yells of pain, Pyior moves 20' towards Khajom's position.  If he sees the dogs at that time he will cast Mind Stab on one of the dogs (normal, non-diminished).  If he doesn't see the dogs yet he will continue moving towards Khajom's position until he does and end the turn.


----------



## garyh (Nov 15, 2003)

Pirythanis will attack the dog that he missed, hoping to be slightly more effective this time.

"Hold on, Khajom," the sibeccai called, "the Steadfast is here!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2003)

Danwyn continues to assist the downed Oathsworn.  ~Thinking I hope this makes you happy, granddad.  I felt a lot safer back in the bar.~


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 15, 2003)

_Sh*t._  Khajom growls and punches the nearest dog.  "Am I okay, Pyior?  I'm a damn sight far from okay."  Khajom grins through his pain.  _Actually, you lovable, witch-brained magister, I'm kind of between midnight and death over here._

*OOC*: _Khajom currently has 2 hp.  His melee attack is +1 for 1d6+1._


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 16, 2003)

Pirythanis pursues the dog he missed and flanks it with Danwyn.  He lashes out with his sword and feels the blade bite deeply into the dog's side.  It lets out a frantic yelp and staggers, but does not yet fall.  [roll (10+3+2=15), hit; dmg 5+3=8]

Pyior continues to hurry toward his downed comrade.  Pirythanis and Danwyn have surrounded one of the two dogs, so the magister focuses his magic on the other.  Again, an invisible beam of mental energy lashes out but this time it fails to connect, dissipating harmlessly in the grass.  [ranged touch attack (10+3-4=9), miss]

Osric shuffles back from the skinny dog's snapping fangs so he can let loose a clean shot.  The arrow slices along the dog's back, leaving a trail of blood.  [roll (18+3=21), hit; dmg 1+2=3]  The dog acts frustrated but continues to advance.

Khajom rolls away from the dog that his two companions are engaging while swinging a wild punch at the other.  He fails to connect, but does manage to get out from between the two dogs.  [roll (2+1-4=-1), miss]  [ooc - Were you to stand, you'd have provoked two attacks of opportunity from the dogs.  Lacking a more specific course of action, I judged it safest for you to roll 5' to get out of the flank and then attack from a prone position.]

Ys-Baddaden aims the backswing of his morningstar at the nearest dog's head.  The dog is remarkably nimble, however, and has little problem dodging the blow.  [roll (7+4=11), miss]

The skinny dog on Osric, in spite of a couple injuries, makes another lunging attack.  It's teeth make contact with Osric's armor, but slide off the smooth scales harmlessly.  [roll (14), miss]

While Ys-Baddaden's swing sails wide of "his" dog, it wastes no time in leaping inside his reach and biting again at the back of his leg.  Again, it misses.  [roll (12), miss]

The dog between Pirythanis and Danwyn turns its attention from the downed litorian and attacks Pirythanis.  Injury seems to have slowed it somewhat as the sibbecai has no trouble batting aside its maw with the flat of his sword.  [roll (8), miss]   The dog does manage to get out from its precarious spot between the two swordsmen.

The dog attacking Khajom presses its advantage and again its teeth find flesh, burying into his leg.  [roll (15), hit; dmg 3]  [ooc - remember, Khajom's only staggered, not unconscious yet]

In Danwyn's estimation, Khajom needs a lot more help right now than Pirythanis does with their respective devil dogs.  He leaps over and slashes at Khajom's dog from behind while it's busy sinking fang into leg.  The blow connects and the dog disengages its hold to yelp in pain and frustration.  [roll (10+4+2 flanking=16), hit; dmg 2+3=5]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2003)

Khajom rolls another 5 ft. away from the devil dog and stands up.

*OOC*: _Yeah, I knew he was just staggered, but I figured it wasn't a bad idea to post it.    I don't think I can attack, so this is my total move for the round._


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2003)

Pirythanis will attempt to finish off "his" dog before moving on to directly help Khajom.  It simply wouldn't do for this dog to keep pestering us.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Ys-Baddaden aims the backswing of his morningstar at the nearest dog's head.  The dog is remarkably nimble, however, and has little problem dodging the blow. While Ys-Baddaden's swing sails wide of "his" dog, it wastes no time in leaping inside his reach and biting again at the back of his leg.  Again, it misses.




Ys-Baddaden continues to hold the attention of this dog, hoping to both kill it and keep it away from Khajom while the others tend to the litorian.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 17, 2003)

Pyior cries out, "Thael Deadeye, guide my spell!" and begins waving his staff and incanting again.

_OOC: Pyior will cast a diminished Mind Stab on the most injured (but not unconscious) dog._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 17, 2003)

Danwyn continues to draw the dogs attention away from Khjom.  "Lets make sure these dogs trouble no other travelers!"  He attempts to put down the dog he is fighting.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 18, 2003)

Pirythanis swings his sword with the intent of finishing off the dog he has already seriously wounded.  In spite of its injury, the dog manages to evade the attack.  [roll (2+3=5), miss]

Pyior waves his staff and unleashes another invisible beam of mental force at the dog between Khajom and Danwyn.  Between the three of them, he is unable to get a clean line of sight and the spell goes astray.  [ranged touch attack (3+3-4=2)]

Osric can tell that the dog pursuing him is severely weakened.  He hops back from the snapping jaws and unleashes another arrow from nearly point blank range.  The arrow hits its mark, burying deeply into its chest.  The dog collapses instantly and its blood seeps into the hard ground.  [roll (17+3=20), hit; dmg 4+2=6]

Khajom, battered and abused, rolls away from the dog and staggers to his feet.

Ys-Baddaden eyes his foe.  The dog almost appears to be doing the same back...as if both were trying to find a way through the other's defenses.  Ys-Baddaden lunges slightly left and brings his morningstar around in a wide arc from the right.  It catches the dog off-guard and connects solidly.  The dog lets out a bitter yelp, but does not drop.  It looks to be in very bad shape.  [roll (12+4=16), hit; dmg 4+4=8]

Something in the dog that Ys-Baddaden just hit, something distinctly un-animal-like, induces it to press the attack in spite of its injury.  It lunges at the giant, but it is too slow and too clumsy to get anywhere close.  [roll (8), miss]

The dog on Pirythanis, much like the one attacking the giant, simply refuses to flee in spite of its condition.  It snaps at the sibbecai, but the warmain casually sidesteps the attack.  [roll (13), miss]

Heedless of the blow landed on it by Danwyn, the remaining dog pursues Khajom...as if it could sense the chance at a kill.  The dog gauges the litorian's shakey posture and lunges just at the right moment.  Its jaws close around Khajom's throat and bring him to the ground.  Khajom is no longer struggling.  [roll (nat 20, not verified 10); dmg 4.  It looked worse than it could have been...the non-verified crit was a non-jugular hit.]

Danwyn, nearly in a panic, brings his sword down in a hard arc at the dog on Khajom's throat.  The dog is already rolling off his "kill" though, and the blow misses...and narrowly misses hitting Khajom.  [roll (3+4=7), miss]


[ooc - Recap:  One dog down, one very abused one by Ys-Baddaden and another very abused one by Pirythanis.  The third remaining dog is only moderately injured, standing between Khajom's body and Danwyn with Pyior nearby.  Khajom is at -5 hp and starts stabilization checks next round...but has quite a way to go before death.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2003)

_*gurgle*_


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> _*gurgle*_




 Not again.   Now I know Litorians sound like Mojh in death.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 18, 2003)

Thankful that the dog looks like it has forgotten Khajom, but wanting to heal his companion as soon as possible, Pyior yells "Danwyn! Strike then back away!" while repositioning himself then readies an action to cast a diminished Mind Stab on the dog near Khajom.

Triggering event: Danwyn strikes the dog and takes a 5' step back OR just after he strikes if he doesn't look like he is moving away.

In his repositioning, Pyior will back away from the dog ensuring that Danwyn is a jucier target, but that Danwyn won't be giving the dog cover from Pyior's spells.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 19, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Ys-Baddaden eyes his foe.  The dog almost appears to be doing the same back...as if both were trying to find a way through the other's defenses.  Ys-Baddaden lunges slightly left and brings his morningstar around in a wide arc from the right.  It catches the dog off-guard and connects solidly.  The dog lets out a bitter yelp, but does not drop.  It looks to be in very bad shape.  Something in the dog that Ys-Baddaden just hit, something distinctly un-animal-like, induces it to press the attack in spite of its injury.  It lunges at the giant, but it is too slow and too clumsy to get anywhere close.




After giving the dog a good thumping, Ys-Baddaden glances quickly in the direction of the wounded Khajom, but only long enough to become more worried. _Let this be your last breath, beast, or it may well be the Litorian's..._ the giant thinks to himself as he easily dodges the dog's lunge, swinging his morningstar in its direction once again.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 19, 2003)

*Osric will hold his action looking for whichever doggie needs an arrow sticking out of him the most after everyone else beats on them.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2003)

Danwyn will attempt to follow the mage's plan if the dog will cooperate.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2003)

Pirythanis is growing frustrated with the dog on him.  It seems as if it will neither quit nor die.  He slashes again with his longsword and this time it connects fully, leaving a deep cut across the throat.  The dog drops as its blood drains quickly from its body.  [roll (15+3=18), hit; dmg 6+3=9]

Pyior calls to Danwyn, asking him to swing and then get out of the way so he can get a clear line of fire for his spell.  He shuffles backward just a bit, leaving Danwyn as the only close target for the dog.

It is clear to Osric that the dog between Danwyn and the fallen Khajom remains the greatest threat.  Confident in his skill with the bow, he draws an arrow and tries to thread it into his bow.  Sweat and nerves conspire against him, however, and he drops the arrow in his haste.  [roll (1 - fumble)]

Khajom bleeds.  [stabilization check (75), fail; -6hp]

Ys-Baddaden braces himself and takes another swing at the wounded dog before him.  His full weight and strength is behind the blow and the morningstar crushes in the side of the dog's head.  The entire creature is flung fully ten feet away and lands with a wet thud.  [roll (13+4=17), hit; dmg 8+4=12]

The remaining dog seems to become somewhat aware of its precarious situation.  It is now alone and there are others coming to surround it.  As quickly as the doubt came upon it, however, it disappears and again its eyes are filled with an unnatural evil.  It lunges at Danwyn and its teeth find flesh through his leggings.  [roll (20), hit; dmg 2]

Grimacing but unconcerned, Danwyn swings hard at the dog before him.  The dog remains too nimble and jumps back out of the way.  [roll (2+4=6), miss]  Heeding Pyior's words, Danwyn steps back from the dog to clear the way for the magister's spell.

Seeing the opening, Pyior unhesitatingly casts his spell.  He raises his staff and conjures the invisible beam of mental energy that this time successfully strikes the dog.  It winces but does not drop.  [ranged touch attack (12+3=15), hit; dmg 3]

Sword still wet with blood, Pirythanis covers the short distance to the remaining dog.  He sees that Pyior has finished casting his spell, so he doesn't hesitate to attack the dog.  He swings and misses.  [roll (4+3=7), miss]

Osric, hoping no one noticed his dropped arrow, smoothly draws another.  He still has a clear line of fire to the remaining dog and (carefully) strings his bow and fires.  The dog's frantic dodging and weaving leaves only empty space where Osric had been aiming and the arrow embeds harmlessly in the grass.  [roll (2+3=5), miss]

Khajom continues to bleed.  [stabilization check (86), fail; -7hp]

Ys-Baddaden hurries over to join Pirythanis and Danwyn in surrounding the remaining dog.  Flanking it with the sibbecai, he swings his morningstar and just misses.  [roll (7+4+2=13), miss]

The dog's eyes now show genuine fear.  It is surrounded and injured.  It makes an effort to withdraw from the battle.  Danwyn gets a swing at it as it tries to run past him.  His longsword cuts deeply into the dog's back and it drops with a gurgle.  [attack of opportunity, roll (13+4=17), hit; dmg 6+3=9]


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 21, 2003)

[ooc - 100xp each for the encounter.  Khajom only gets his share if he survives.  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2003)

_*gurgle*_


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2003)

"The things were truly possessed, they showed almost no fear.  And I swear its eyes glowed, as it went for my leg."   Looking to the mage, "Hurry, before he dies!"


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 21, 2003)

[ooc - Er, forgot that Cordo is on vacation.  I'll npc him along as necessary until he returns.  Shouldn't impact the story too much.]

The moment the last dog begins to flee, even before Danwyn slays it, Pyior is running over to Khajom's side.  He holds his staff before him, places a small hand on the litorian's chest, and magically absorbs a considerable amount of the damage into himself.  [transfer lesser wounds (8+1=9 healed up to +1hp; 4 subdual to Pyior)]

Khajom's wounds cease bleeding and many knit almost completely shut.  Pyior sinks down onto the grass, winded, and Khajom coughs once and opens his eyes.

"Please try to be a little bit more careful next time," Pyior says, unable to contain a little grin at seeing his companion alive.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2003)

Khajom grins back, a wide, toothy, sheepish grin, and quietly says, "Thanks."  

Standing up and stretching, he looks to the others.  "Maybe we should call it a night?  I'm exhausted."  At this last, he nods towards Pyior.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Standing up and stretching, he looks to the others.  "Maybe we should call it a night?  I'm exhausted."




"If the night will let us, that is," Ys-Baddaden says in return, sitting down on a nearby rock. "I am glad to know you are well again, litorian," the giant continues as he wipes dog innards off his morningstar. "I would be glad to take first watch in order that you and Pyior could take your necessary rest. Considering what you have both been through, perhaps neither of you should stand guard."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 24, 2003)

"Thanks, Ys-Baddaden.  I'm pretty happy to be feeling well again myself.  As for watches, I'd be happy to take the last watch, but will defer to the company."


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2003)

"I will take second watch," Pirythanis volunteered.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 26, 2003)

** Chapter 3 **


The watch order is sorted out and the rest of the night passes quietly.  In the morning, Pyior casts another Lesser Transfer Wounds on Khajom, bringing him back to full health.  [2 hp healed for night of rest (Fast Healer) and 7 hp for spell]

Camp is broken and you push on through much of the day.  After encounters with rhodin, bandits, and now devil dogs, the group tends to be a little bit more subdued, quietly watching the horizon for trouble.  In the late afternoon...



			
				Module text box said:
			
		

> Finally you see the watch fire burning atop Ebonring Keep.  As you come over the last rise, you see that the Keep is embedded in a low hill on the edge of the Floating Forest.  The first level of the Keep is buried on one side.  There is no access to the first level from the outside - even the exposed side has no windows or doors and recessed arrow slots allow defenders to fire upon any who attempt to storm the doors.
> 
> Ruins surround the keep, starting about twenty feet out from it and extending out to two hundred feet, ending at the ragged remains of a wall.  One sagging tower remains of the gatehouse.  Tents and stalls have been set up throughout the ruins and even from this distance you can hear the sounds of people at work: blacksmiths, stonemasons, carpenters, and other craftsmen.




As you continue down the road, a small squad consisting of four litorians jog out to intercept your group.  The leader of the squad is a unarmored but physically-imposing female.  She has an ornate bastard sword at her side, but even casual observation notes that it is peace-bonded in its scabbard.  The others wear light armor, mostly leathers, and are armed with various weapons (swords, spears, bows, etc.).  While some openly carry weapons, none are held threateningly.

"Halt!" the female litorian commands as they stop before you.  "I am Yaren, sub-commander of the occupying forces of the Ebonring Keep.  State your names and business, and be quick about it."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2003)

Khajom smiles at the litorians.  "I'm Khajom.  We're here to speak with Irana Truthspeaker."  He looks at the others, to see if they will introduce themselves; if not, he'll introduce them to Yaren.  He will wait as long as possible for the others to do this, until such a time as it would be considered rude not to introduce the others.

*OOC*: _For the folks that'll be celebrating tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving! _


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 27, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Khajom smiles at the litorians.  "I'm Khajom.  We're here to speak with Irana Truthspeaker."  He looks at the others, to see if they will introduce themselves; if not, he'll introduce them to Yaren.  He will wait as long as possible for the others to do this, until such a time as it would be considered rude.
> 
> *OOC*: _For the folks that'll be celebrating tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving! _





 "Danwyn at your service milady."

OOC: Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving to all of you as well.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 28, 2003)

_Sensing the litoran's desire for us to introduce ourselves.  In Litoran I will answer:_

I am Osric, seeker of esoteric knowledge so that it may be communicated to all.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 30, 2003)

Pyior chimes in next.  "Pyior Silverleaf, ma'am.  Novice magister and student of exotic creatures."  He gives her a short bow.

Yaren listens to each introduction with careful attention.  She has a habit of licking her lips, which exposes a good bit of fang.  This is a bit disconcerting to most of you, though Khajom recognizes it as a meaningless gesture that some litorians are prone to doing without realization.


[ooc - I'll wait just a little longer for the others to finish their respective introductions.  Figure with the holiday weekend, people will be a bit on the slow side.]


----------



## garyh (Dec 1, 2003)

"I am Pirythanis the Steadfast," the sibeccai introduces himself.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

"Ys-Baddaden is the name I go by, Yaren," the giant says as he leans on his morningstar and looks the litorian over. "This Truthspeeker put out the call and we have answered. Perhaps it would be best if we talked with her, hmm?" he raises his eyebrows and grins.

_OOC: Sorry all about the lack of posts. I've had a b!tch of a time logging onto the boards this week. Seems like every time I've had time to post, they've been down. Hopefully that situation has resolved itself._


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 5, 2003)

Yaren nods curtly at each as you introduce yourselves.

"Truthspeaker, yes," she says.  "She's been expecting adventurers to be arriving by about now."  There is a hint of disdain in the way she says 'adventurers', but it quickly passes.

"I'll take you to the keep and introduce you to her," Yaren says and begins to march toward the keep at a brisk pace.  She sends two of the litorians with her down the road in the direction from which you came while the other two accompany your group.

As you walk along, Yaren scrutinizes your party some more.  She notes rent fabric, bite marks, and patches of dried blood.  "Looks like you've seen some action recently," she says dryly.  "Any encounters with rhodin?  As the scout leader here, I'd be curious to hear about what all you have encountered in this region."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2003)

"Some bandits, a group of rhodin, and a pack of devil dogs."  Khajom says this quickly and tries to sound fairly casual.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 5, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Some bandits, a group of rhodin, and a pack of devil dogs."  Khajom says this quickly and tries to sound fairly casual.





Yaren nods.

"I think we have annoyed the bandits with our presence here," she says.  "They're too few in number to challenge us directly, though they've attempted to harry my patrols on occasion.

"We've seen small packs of the devil dogs as well, though they have not troubled us."

"Now, as for the rhodin," she says, looking hard at Khajom, "I'd be most interested to hear the details of that encounter.  How many in number?  Where were they traveling?  Did you get any information out of them or find anything unusual in their possession?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2003)

"Three.  We, well, Pyior really, was preparing to interrogate one of them that was still alive, but that rhodin didn't, er, didn't it."  Khajom shrugs, indicating his lack of responsibility or guilt.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 8, 2003)

Pyior shrugs, saying, "Yes, errmm... That was unfortunate. I did make some sketeches of their hearts if you are interested, but since none of us speak Rhodin it is unlikely we would have been able to communicate with them. Do you speak Rhodin?"


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 8, 2003)

Yaren gives Pyior a puzzled look over his comment about the heart diagrams, but it quickly passes.

"No, I do not speak their gutter talk," she says with disdain.  "Not that it would help much.  We've had precious few captives to interrogate and they generally know nothing.  What we do know, my scouts have had to learn by more traditional methods."

Turning back to Khajom.  "You said there were three?  Were they traveling...and which direction?  Did you get a sense of any purpose behind their activities?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 10, 2003)

Pyior answers, "Yes there were three and they were travelling in the direction of the Grumblewood, about a half day from there. As far as I know we didn't ascertain any specific purpose to their activities, they simply attacked us on sight."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2003)

"What type of specific purpose have rhodin ever had?  Save to kill, loot, and raid, that is."  Khajom grins at Pyior as he says this.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 10, 2003)

Yaren listens carefully.  She licks her lips again.

"Indeed," she says.  "Their purposes are generally simple and unsavory.  When we took the Keep from them, a large number of them fled in various directions.  I'm trying to ascertain any pattern in their movement."

She seems about to say something, but lapses into silence for a brief time.

"Perhaps we will discuss this further...later.  I think you should talk with Truthspeaker first before I say any more."

"If you would, could you elaborate on your encounter with bandits?  What was their strength and number?  I know there is a sizable band of them in the region, though we have not yet dealt with them.  As long as they're leaving us alone, we can't spare the soldiers to hunt them yet."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "If you would, could you elaborate on your encounter with bandits?  What was their strength and number?  I know there is a sizable band of them in the region, though we have not yet dealt with them.  As long as they're leaving us alone, we can't spare the soldiers to hunt them yet."




"There were only four that attacked us," Ys-Baddaden says. "And only one that walked away, naked as a babe. That one told us that his leader was called Drell and that the bandits made their base camp in the Floating Forest. Their orders were to stop all adventurers from reaching the Keep. I have ... reasons ... to believe what he said was true."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 14, 2003)

Yaren leads the group into the ruins surrounding the Keep.  The ruins are primarily crumbled stone walls and the husks of towers.  Tents and stalls are scattered throughout and soldiers and craftsmen are busy at work.  

The keep itself is set into the side of a hill.  It is a slab of a building with little decoration and dozens of arrowslits.  A broad stairway leads up from the right hand side of the building to the main entrance - over twenty feet up.  There are a couple higher levels as well as an observation tower that is at least seventy-five feet above the camp.  A pair of guards in the tower seem to focus most of their attention on the nearby Floating Forest.

Yaren's scouts are sent on other business and she leads you quickly through camp and up the stairs of the keep.  A pair of heavy iron doors stand open and through them you find a long guardroom.  Along the left side, arrow slits look out over the camp and one human archer watches through them.  Two heavily armed and armored giants flank a open doorway into a large hall beyond.  A portcullis hangs over this doorway, and the more observant of you notice several gratings in the ceiling above this room...though it is too dark through them to see anything.

Yaren sweeps you all through the room, only curtly nodding at the guards who return the gesture.  The room beyond is large, almost fifty feet on a side, clearly accounting for over half the space on this level of the keep.  Twenty foot high ceilings are supported by four massive columns.  There is a stairway climbing up the far left corner of the room and another descending in the far right.  There are no windows or even arrowslits in this room - it is lit (poorly) by a handful of torches and several lanterns.  Two doors set in the right side wall are the only other visible exits.

Three long tables surrounded by chairs dominate the center of the room.  Three giants and a human are clustered around the end of one table, apparently looking over maps and other documents.  As you enter, the soldiers all look up and one immediately rises and approaches.

The giant stands just over eight feet tall, but his bearing and heavy chain and plate armor makes him appear even larger.  At his side is a beautifully crafted swordaxe.  His stride exudes confidence and purpose.

"Sub-commander Yaren," he barks, "who are these people?  Why do you bring them in here?"  He is clearly irritated.

She stands tall and salutes him smartly.  "They're adventurers, Colonel," she says.  "They're here to answer Iriana's recovery mission.  I expect she would like to see them immediately."

He looks you over briefly and then grunts under his breath.  "Carry on," he says and waves you past.  He turns sharply on his heel and returns to the table with the others.

Yaren indicates for you to follow and she leads everyone down the stairway into a lower level of the keep.  The stairs descend about thirty feet and the ceilings of the basement are only ten feet high.


[ooc - I'll finish this up later.  Feel free to post any questions or observations your characters may wish...through the tent camp and hall.]


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 14, 2003)

The room at the bottom of the stairs is a smaller hall.  Two officers sit behind a couple tables at one end of the room and a handful of soldiers are standing nearby, apparently waiting for their daily orders.  Branching off either end of the room are barracks quarters, though from the bottom of the stairs you can't see much of them.  A small door in the opposite corner from the stairs likely leads to the latrine (judging by the smell).

Yaren leads you to a door near one of the barracks rooms.  The soldiers look at your group with a bit of interest, but say nothing.  Yaren knocks sharply at the door and then opens it without waiting for an answer.

The room beyond is about half the size of the main hall above.  A great glass panel situated between two pillars of black marble dominates the opposite wall.  Only bare stone can be seen through the glass.  In the center of the room is a lowered area with two sets of stairs leading down the five foot depth.  Centered in this depression is a short pedestal, again of black marble.  Standing next to the pedestal is a well-dressed human woman of middle age who looks up from a book she is scribbling notes in as you enter.  (Pyior immediately recognizes her magister's staff leaning against the wall nearby.)

"Lady Truthspeaker," Yaren says stiffly.  "Adventurers are here to answer your call."  Yaren waves you all into the room.

The woman sets her quill down.  "Ah, at last!" she says.  "You're the first group to arrive.  Thank you so much for getting here this quickly.  We can hope that the rhodin have not taken the ring too far in this short time."

Iriana walks up the stairs and looks pointedly at Yaren.  When the litorian doesn't respond, Iriana thanks her and pointedly dismisses the sub-commander.  Yaren turns and departs without another word.

Iriana closes the door firmly behind Yaren, then leans against it and sighs deeply.  "If it were not for the military types, fighting would be so much more pleasant."

She looks at each of you in turn.  Her eyes are penetrating and suggest great intelligence.  "So, you're here about the job to recover the Ebonring.  Tell me, who are you, what skills do you bring, and what sort of credentials might you have?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 15, 2003)

Bowing deeply, Pyior repeates his prior introduction, "Pyior Silverleaf, ma'am. Novice magister and student of exotic creatures."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 15, 2003)

"Khajom.  Sworn bodyguard of an overly altruistic, but gifted faen magister."  He bows respectfully.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 15, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Bowing deeply, Pyior repeates his prior introduction, "Pyior Silverleaf, ma'am. Novice magister and student of exotic creatures."




"Excellent," Iriana says with a smile.  "You should bring some useful skills to this quest."




			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Khajom. Sworn bodyguard of an overly altruistic, but gifted faen magister." He bows respectfully.




Iriana bows her head in return.  "An oathsworn?  You may have more in common with sub-commander Yaren than you realize.  And I envy the altruistic faen magister."



[ooc - Pyior hasn't had much opportunity to do more than a cursory examination of one of the devil dog's corpse.  This will be the first night following the fight, though it's likely you'll have some quiet time in the Keep to cast Creature Loresight and dissect the body.  The soldiers probably won't object too much until it starts to really smell.]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 16, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ooc - Pyior hasn't had much opportunity to do more than a cursory examination of one of the devil dog's corpse.  This will be the first night following the fight, though it's likely you'll have some quiet time in the Keep to cast Creature Loresight and dissect the body.  The soldiers probably won't object too much until it starts to really smell.



OOC- Pyior is particularly interested to learn if the devil dog had a name or not, as that will tell him something about their level of intelligence and social structures. If he has the chance, that evening Pyior will stay up all night dissecting and sketching the anatomy of the dog, with particular attention to the brain.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2003)

"I am Danwyn, adept of the Serpent milady.  I am fairly competent with a blade."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> She looks at each of you in turn.  Her eyes are penetrating and suggest great intelligence.  "So, you're here about the job to recover the Ebonring.  Tell me, who are you, what skills do you bring, and what sort of credentials might you have?"




"You may call me Ys-Baddaden," the giant says in reply. "A simple giant -- not too wise, not too strong, not too tall -- but enough for what needs to be done."


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 21, 2003)

Iriana nods at Danwyn and Ys-Baddaden.  "A bladesman and a modest giant, good, good."

She turns to Pyrithanis and Osric.  "And a couple of silent types...a warrior and archer, I would gather."

"Very well," she says by way of transition.  "I've summoned adventurers here to recover an item of great value to this keep.  I would like to have dealt with it myself, but holding this keep is too important...and it seems that my efforts are required to maintain some level of order within the ranks of the soldiers here.  It's been a constant battle between the colonel and sub-commander, and neither has been quite as professional as advertised when I hired them on.

"Anyway.  We took the Keep by way of a secret entrance that my studies had revealed.  I should have known better than to believe it was the only one, though.  Through the secret entrance, we entered the Keep and cleaned it out room by room.  When we got to this chamber, however, I found that the Ebonring was missing."  She gestures toward the pedestal in the middle of the lower section of the room.  "Somehow, the rhodin got it out of the Keep.  That means that some, perhaps many, of them escaped as well.  I've been through this place top to bottom and still have not been able to find how they got out.

"In the end, I don't much care how they got out.  I really just need the Ebonring back.  My studies show that it has magical properties that are vital to maintaining the Keep's defenses strong.  If ever this place is to return to its role as the defensive focal point for the region, recovery of the Ebonring is essential.  I would like you to find and deal with the rhodin and, more importantly, recover the ring and return it here."

She pauses and looks at the party, as if trying to gauge their interest or reactions.  "Yaren has some scouts in the Floating Forest right now.  They're tracking what we believe to be the largest concentration of rhodin that fled from the Keep.  Once those scouts return with their report, you should head out on this quest.

"You're welcome to stay here for now.  There is a room upstairs you can use if you like.  I can provide any healing if you are in need of it.  Feel free to ask questions or explore the keep, but try not to get in the way of the soldiers too much."


[ooc - feel free to ask any questions...I just blew through this whole monologue, but there are any of a number of questions that could have been thrown out mid-stream.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2003)

Khajom turns towards the party.  "If there is another way out, I bet it would give us a good idea of where they went with the Ebonring.  If someone's capable of tracking, that is...of course, the way rhodin smell, we may not need one."  He wrinkles his nose up and smiles, clearly teasing Pyior about their conversation back when they accepted the quest to meet Iriana Truthspeaker.

He then asks Truthspeaker, "Do you have a map of the keep?  I'm sure you've searched thoroughly, but perhaps different viewpoints could lead to different conclusions?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2003)

"Agreed," Pirythanis said, "Khajom has the right of it.  Always best to know the battleground before the fight."

_OOC: Sorry for the absence, just had finals._


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 22, 2003)

"Hmmm," Iriana says.  "I don't have any proper maps of the Keep on me, but I suppose I could sketch out something for you.  Certainly won't be to scale or anything like that, but might give you a better feel for the layout.  Give me a few minutes."

She walks back down to the book she was scribbling notes in and picks up her quill.


[ooc - Indeed, a map with numbers and references would help immensely in sorting out how and where y'all will be searching.  I'm going to hand-draw some, but it might be a day or two before I get them finished...not to mention hook my scanner back up and get them suitable for posting.]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 24, 2003)

*Pyior, Loresong Faen Magister*

_Pyior addresses Iriana..._
"Madam, while I do consider myself a student of history and geography, I admit there is much I have yet to learn. I believe most of my companions simply wish to make a name for themselves and hone their martial skills in actual battle. But for my own peace of mind, could I persuade you to explain exactly why this mission is important? Why it is worth risking our lives over? And why is it worth the bloodshed that will likely result from confrontation with the rhodin?

As Khajom alluded, I am not completely convinced that we--ahem--enlightened races have completely explored the possibility of a diplomatic solution to the rhodin problem. Everything I have read indicates that for hundreds of years have given them no quarter. It troubles me. As a magister who has faced rhodin in battle, do you truly believe there is no negotiation with them?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2003)

Khajom shakes his head at Pyior's question, muttering something under his breath about the rhodin eating their dead.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2004)

Is this game still on? BUMP


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 7, 2004)

Iriana finishes her scribbling and tears a sheet of paper out of her book.  She hands it to Khajom, the ink still slightly wet in spots.

"It's pretty crude, but should help you find your way around the place.  The commander's quarters in the upper level are unused.  You can stay there for now if you like.  The guards have to go through there every now and then as the only access to the roof is through there.  The colonel has never had any interest in using it for himself."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 7, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _Pyior addresses Iriana..._
> "Madam, while I do consider myself a student of history and geography, I admit there is much I have yet to learn. I believe most of my companions simply wish to make a name for themselves and hone their martial skills in actual battle. But for my own peace of mind, could I persuade you to explain exactly why this mission is important? Why it is worth risking our lives over? And why is it worth the bloodshed that will likely result from confrontation with the rhodin?
> 
> As Khajom alluded, I am not completely convinced that we--ahem--enlightened races have completely explored the possibility of a diplomatic solution to the rhodin problem. Everything I have read indicates that for hundreds of years have given them no quarter. It troubles me. As a magister who has faced rhodin in battle, do you truly believe there is no negotiation with them?"




Iriana nods to Pyior.  "You are wise to ask such questions.  Let me explain.

"The rhodin are little more than semi-intelligent vermin.  As much as anyone, I would rather resolve issues without resorting to violence, but no one has ever really had much luck in doing so with their type.  Recovering the Ebonring is vital to the security of this region for a couple because of the way it is bound to this keep.  Though I don't understand exactly how it functions, it's magic in some way fortifies this site - making it much easier to hold.  At present, we don't have enough soldiers to hold the keep against a concerted attack.  With the Ebonring, I hope to rectify that.

"In my estimation, the rhodin recognized the ring as being powerful, but were never able to figure out how to make it work.  Should a rhodin come along who was smart enough to figure it out, their presence here could become a great threat to the cities in this region.  The rhodin generally aren't very organized, but every now and then one will come along with the ability to command great numbers of them.  When next this happens, I'd rather not see them commanding such a formidable stronghold from which to operate.

"You're welcome to try to find a more diplomatic solution to the problem, but I wouldn't hold out much hope.  Likely, they wouldn't trade the Ebonring for anything less than the keep itself...and they'd probably be too suspicious to even accept that trade."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 9, 2004)

Pyior nods silently as Iriana finishes speaking.

"I...understand, madam. I will accept this task. I would like to ask for one thing, however. Do you have any texts on the rhodin language? I would like to prepare for our next encounter with them."

_Vermin? Clearly they are more than vermin--they have their own language and social structures. It must assuage her conscious to think of them as such. While the aims of this mission may be somewhat distasteful, it looks like it's up to me to try to break the cycle of violence. It would be wrong for me to refuse. And... even if I fail at the very least I can surely gather enough data to write a paper on the rhodin, and perhaps put this four-chambered versus six-chambered heart debate to rest forever._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 9, 2004)

Khajom nods as Truthspeaker finishes talking and takes the maps from her.  "Thank you.  I appreciate this."  After committing them to memory, he hands them to Pyior.  

_In response to Pyior's desire to learn some of the rhodin language..._

"I actually know some small snippets of rhodin.  Simple phrases, useful phrases.  I learned them hunting.  Let me know if you'd like to go over them with me.  Rhodin is a nuanced language.  A stress in the wrong place can ruin your intended meaning easily."  Khajom grins widely, his teeth gleaming.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 9, 2004)

Pyior carefully places the maps in the middle of Fekart's Fabulous Beastiary . "This will keep them safe and flat."

_In response to Khajom..._

Surprised, Pyior begins to ask, "You do? Yes, please do, that's the first I've..." 

Comprehension slowly dawns across his face, and he stops and smiles, "On second thought, I had best consult a scholarly text--I want to learn a bit more than just insults."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 11, 2004)

Iriana ponders Pyior's request for a moment.  "Yes, actually, I think I do have some information on the rhodin language," she says.  The magister walks over to a modest-sized chest sitting in a corner of the room.  She pulls out a number of books until she holds up one - a smaller volume with a badly worn leather cover.

She hands it to Pyior.  "It's not exactly a text on their language, but this work does cover some of the basics of rhodin behavior and culture...what there is of it.  The author does briefly discuss their language and includes some basic words and phrases.  I studied it in preparation for this endeavor, but have little need for it any longer.  Keep it, if you wish."

The book's cover page reads:  "Of the Rhodin Beastmen, by Thisten Gladdol."  Pyior has never heard of the author.

"Is there anything else I can do for you?" Iriana asks.  "Like I said, we expect Yaren's scouts to return within a day or two with more infomation on where the rhodin were retreating.  Until then, relax, prepare, explore, or whatever.  Just try not to get underfoot too much."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2004)

"Thank you for your time, Truthspeaker, and I hope we all can be of some service to you," Ys-Baddaden intones and bows his head in her direction. "For now, though, some water to clean myself and a mat where I can lay my head are all I need. If and when you need us, please send word." The giant looks to the others and prepares to head upstairs.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 12, 2004)

Pyior thanks Iriana and follows Ys-Baddaden upstairs, looking forward to peace and quiet time to perform his _creature loresight_(s).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 12, 2004)

Khajom smiles back at Pyior.  "Suit yourself.  I am, as always, at your service."  The litorian then heads up to their quarters.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 12, 2004)

Danwyn, comes to terms, with the fact he's likely to be bored for awhile.  What with no fighting, drinking or womanizing likely to occur.  He follows his companions up the stairs.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

Pirythanis heads up the stairs as well.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 14, 2004)

"Anyone have a saw? I need to access this canine's braincase."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

"Who needs saws?"  Khajom starts to move towards Pyior and the dog's head, cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyior backs up, "Ok, but be careful not to damage the brain!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

"My people often do this to rhodin skulls, which are notoriously flimsy."  Khajom nods and picks the dog's head up and probes it with his fingers.  Once he gets the skin out of the way, the litorian looks for places where the skull feels weak.  When he finds them, he sinks his claws into them a little way to get a grip and then starts to pry the skull apart.   

If this feels like it's not going to work, Khajom will put the skull down before he damages it and suggest that Pyior may want a saw after all.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 16, 2004)

"Thanks Khajom."

Pyior casts _Creature Loresight _ three times on the devildog's corpse and starts to sketch its brain.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 19, 2004)

Pyior and Khajom return outside to fetch the rhodin corpse.  Several soldiers wrinkle their noses at you as you bring it into the camp.  A minor officer inquires as to your intentions and is a bit surprised by Pyior's interest in the anatomy.  He eventually just chuckles and suggests that you might use the butchery table...as long as you clean up after yourself.  The camp isn't big enough to warrant a full-time butcher, but there is a table and some knives set aside for the purpose near one corner of the camp.

Pyior casts _Creature Loresight_ three time upon the body and learns the following:

1 - species:  Rhodin (already known)
2 - name:  Gurlathck
3 - class:  warrior
4 - means of death:  slain in combat (already known)
5 - most recent, basic goal:  fleeing (recall, the creature didn't live long enough to even attempt to flee from your group)

Khajom isn't quite able to pry the skull open with his claws, but is quite capable of helping open it with the assorted butchery knives and cleavers.  Pyior spends several hours digging through the pulpy tissue and diagramming what he learns.

********************************************

The others follow the map sketched out by Iriana and head upstairs.  The upper level is much different from the cavernous main hall - a narrow passage winds around the outside wall and all the rooms are on the interior of the building.  There are many arrow slits overlooking the camp, but no true windows.

An unusual feature repeats itself several times through the hallway - a section of wall about 10 inches wide that doesn't match up to the rest of the stonework.  In each case, there is a recessed groove in the opposite side of the hall that matches.  When you finally enter "your" room, the nature of this feature becomes apparent.  Several sections of wall stick into your room, set into runners in such a way that they can be pushed out into the hallways and section it off.  This entire level appears to be built around partitioned defense against an invading force.

Your room is large, but quite bare.  There are a couple entrances, as well as a stairwell leading up to the roof.  Stacked near the stairwell are a few boxes that contain spare bows, crossbows, strings, arrows, and so on.  There are a couple thin, musty straw matresses piled in one corner.  As there is no natural light source or window in this room, you'll have to provide one or leave open a door to the hall or roof to let in any light.

It's presently early afternoon.  Pyior and Khajom will be gone for a couple hours completing their dissection.  Are any of you doing anything here aside from resting and/or tending to your gear?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

"Since we are all waiting for the scouts to come back from the Floating Forest, I am going to see if I can scrounge up something to eat," Ys-Baddaden says to the others as they survey the room. "Anyone else want to join me? Mayhaps once our bellies are full, we can survey the keep and find out how the rhodin were able to sneak away with this so-called Ebonring. As the Truthspeaker indicated, there must be more hidden entrances than the one she used herself."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 20, 2004)

"It has a name! Isn't that facinating, Khajom?! This has significant implications with regards to the meta-cognitive level of the creature! Awareness of self, social structures... Hmmm... yes."

Pyior excitedly wipes his bloody hands off on his robe and starts scribbling in his journal.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 20, 2004)

Khajom feigns disinterest, but grins as he sees Pyior start scribbling.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 23, 2004)

OOC - I'm going to be off on vacation until Feb. 1.  Next post will have to wait until after that.  Although it's been running just a wee bit slow, I think we're about to finally start hitting into the heart of the story soon.  Something to look forward to, I guess.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 31, 2004)

After finishing the dissection and rejoining his comrades-in-arms, Pyior says: "I've been thinking, friends, it seems certain we will encounter more rhodin in our mission. You all know my feelings on the subject, but I also realize that diplomacy may not be possible, especially as none of us speaks their language--a situation I intend to address as soon as possible. So, I believe it would be prudent if we pool our knowledge about these creatures."

As Khajom opens his mouth, Pyior laughs and cuts him off "Khajom, I know! I know! They _eat their dead_. What else do you know about them?"

_OOC: My intent with this is to establish what we all know in character and what we don't know. And thus what knowledge it's fair for us to act on in going forward. Pyior will also use Knowledge: Dangerous Creatures with his book._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 31, 2004)

Khajom scowls good-naturedly and then looks thoughtful for a moment.  "They eat the dead of their enemies, too.  They're extremely lazy, selfish, undependable, dirty, backstabbing, lying, cheating, swindling--I mean, they're lazy and selfish--they prefer stealing things to making things."

*OOC*: _I figured Khajom would know this information, if he doesn't let me know, and I'll take it down and modify it._


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2004)

"Well, considering that my first encounter with them was so recently, I am afraid that I do not have anything to add to the matter," Ys-Baddaden says in his slow, precise manner. "I have however learned many things from a certain knowledgeable Litorian expert that I will ponder before our next meeting with the foul creatures." The giant winks at Khajom, before smiling at his frustrated scholarly companion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2004)

"I must agree with Ys-badden" Danwyn agrees.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 2, 2004)

*Disconnect*

_OOC: Rereading the thread I realized there was a bit of a disconnect. I thought from Rybear's previous OOC comment -- "Pyior hasn't had much opportunity to do more than a cursory examination of one of the devil dog's corpse. This will be the first night following the fight, though it's likely you'll have some quiet time in the Keep to cast Creature Loresight and dissect the body. The soldiers probably won't object too much until it starts to really smell." -- that Pyior was performing the loresight(s) on the devil dog. I mentally skipped over the race when I read the results and wrote Pyior's reaction as if it had been the devil dog._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Khajom fakes a yawn in order to hide his wide grin at Ys-Baddaden's comment.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 3, 2004)

_Pyior is clearly oblivious to the smiles and winks going on around him._


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 8, 2004)

_ooc:  My apologies for being slow in getting back to the game.  After returning from vacation, I got sick and had to deal with a long work week.  Just slow getting back into my routine.  Should have time to catch up and make a proper post in a day or two._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> _ooc:  My apologies for being slow in getting back to the game.  After returning from vacation, I got sick and had to deal with a long work week.  Just slow getting back into my routine.  Should have time to catch up and make a proper post in a day or two._




_OOC: No problem, Rybaer. Take your time._


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2004)

_ooc:  I think I screwed up that bit with the creature loresight.  For some reason, I thought it was a rhodin you had, not a devil dog.  My bad.  In any event, the rhodin information will probably serve you better in the long run._


After Pyior and Khajom return from their messy work with the body, everyone is ready to do a little exploring.  The first order of business seems to be finding some food.  The map that Truthspeaker scribbled out had one room just off the main hall labelled 'kitchen', so everyone heads down to check it out.

It is late afternoon, probably an hour or two until the soldiers would start assembling for dinner.  In the main hall, you note that the commander and his aides have cleared out and taken their maps and papers, leaving the room vacant.

Approaching the door to the room labelled 'kitchen' you can clearly make out the sound of pots and pans in service.  You open the door and find a servicable kitchen - a large stew pot sits over a low fire in one corner and several ovens line another wall, loaves of bread baking in two of them.  Shelves line the other walls, though most are largely barren save for a few jars.

Working over the stew pot, dropping in a cutting board full of some unidentifiable vegetables, is a large man.  He is portly and has a mop of curly red hair.  At the sound of the door opening, he turns and greets you with a wide, genuine smile.

"Well, hello there!" he says.  "Come on in, don't be shy!  Name's Ambrose.  I'm the cook for the company here."  In short order, he has gotten everyone's names and learned that you are here as the freelance adventurers for Truthspeaker.

Whether hungry or not, he insists on setting everyone up with a bowl of his stew.  "The soldiers don't eat for another hour or two, but the stew's all ready to go and I have a couple loaves of bread over here.  Please, eat up!  Tell me what you think of it.  It's kinda my own recipe...the stew.  The men here love it."

Steaming bowls are thrust into your hands and he tries to find chairs and clear space for you at one of the cooking tables.  The stew has a greasy consistency and an almost uniform gray color.  The smell is not terribly appealing and resembles no stew any of you recall having ever eaten before.  Ambrose is eagerly waiting for someone to dig in and tell him how wonderful it tastes.

Between one another, your eyes are basically daring someone to be the first to sample the stew.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 11, 2004)

"Oh well, in for a penny, in for a pound." Danwyn says as he takes a slice of bread and get a bite of stew.  He then tries to eat it with an open mind.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 11, 2004)

Pyior gingerly tries the stew as well.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 13, 2004)

Khajom happily eats the stew and bread.  When finished, he graciously thanks Ambrose for the meal.  Although he knows better to say it (people can take compliments in the oddest way sometimes), he's secretly delighted at the meal's simplicity.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

"Thank you, Ambrose," Ys-Baddaden says as he reaches for a human-sized bowl. Unfortunately, before he can retrieve it the cook presents him with a huge pot of the gray drek. "Ah, you have thought of everything, then." The giant gives a pinched grimace before grabbing two whole loaves of bread, which he begins crumbling into the 'soup' before taking his first bite. Suppressing a gag, he mutters ... "Delicious."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 14, 2004)

Danwyn bravely takes the lead and takes a bite of the stew.  The smell, he finds, doesn't do the taste of the stew justice.  The greasy broth is foul in a way that he didn't think was possible in a food item.  Carrion, perhaps, but not stew.  He barely supresses a strong gag reflex and manages a feeble smile at the eager Ambrose.  (Fort save 11+4=15, success)

Pyior picks at his stew and feels his stomach rolling at the first lick.  No amount of effort can get his body to willingly accept the stew.  (Fort save 2+2=4, failure)  He bravely tries nibbling at the bread.

Khajom and Ys-Baddaden both are able to stomach the foul stew, though it is a challenge.  (Fort save 16 and 19)  It creates the sort of stomach pains that cause you to break out in a cold sweat.  The bread, as everyone finds, tastes as though sand is one of the primary ingredients.  Its utter blandness, however, is a welcome diversion from the stew.

Ambrose seems crestfallen when he sees some of the reactions to his creation.  "What?  Is there something wrong with it?  Do you not like it?  Perhaps the seasoning was too much."

He seems so genuinely heartbroken that everyone feels compelled to at least make a token effort at eating.  Ys-Baddaden is able to diplomatically reassure the cook that in fact the food is quite fine...that they simply aren't that hungry after having a late lunch.  Ambrose seems placated by this and returns most of his focus to preparing the soldiers' dinner.

Finally, you escape the kitchen, again thanking the cook for the food.  Once back in the main hall, everyone clutches their stomachs, hoping that the food won't make a return visit.

Where would you all like to begin exploring?  Top down, bottom up, or specific rooms?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 15, 2004)

"I'd like to take a closer look at the room we are sleeping in--the commander's quarters. After that why don't we climb up to the roof?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 15, 2004)

When back in their room, Danwyn says "I don't think thanks what Grandfather meant by seeing the world.  What one has to do to be a polite guest."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "I'd like to take a closer look at the room we are sleeping in--the commander's quarters. After that why don't we climb up to the roof?"




After leaving Ambrose, Ys-Baddaden belches and then replies to Pyior, "I had thought the plan was to scout out other passages to and from the keep, like the one that Truthspeaker used to gain entrance. I have a doubt that such an access would be found on the roof." After another long belch, the giant adds,  "Besides, I need to find an alternate source of nourishment. Perhaps they have some raw goods stored somwhere about. Not to put too fine a point on it, but I require a bit more food than most of you and I will not survive if I have to eat any more of that."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 16, 2004)

"Understood, Ys-Baddaden. Then shall we start on the lowest levels?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2004)

Khajom follows Ys-Baddaden and Pyior into the lower levels.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 18, 2004)

The stairs to the basement are conveniently located right next to the kitchen.  You descend the long stairway and return to the stuffy under-hall.  This is where a handful of soldiers had earlier been handing out and receiving orders.  Presently, it is very quiet.  A pair of wall-mounted torches feebly fight back the gloom.  

To your right is the interior bathroom, as it were.  In front, the two separated doors into the Ebonring chamber where you spoke a few hours earlier with Truthseeker.  Both are closed and you are unsure if the magister is still working inside.  On the left side of the ring chamber is the barracks, which seem to be empty at this time - the nightshift guards have apparently risen to prepare for dinner and duty.  To the right side of the ring chamber is a storage area.  Even from the bottom of the stairs, you can see that it is overflowing with junk - old crates, furniture, and so on.

Without the soldiers present, you'll have the freedom to explore without prying eyes.  Due to the darkness, one of the torches will have to be borrowed or another light source supplied.

Preferences on which room to start with and/or methodology for exploring?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 18, 2004)

Khajom turns to the giant and magister.  "Any preferences?  That storage area looks pretty suspect to me, but I will defer to you two."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 18, 2004)

"I agree Khajom. If there is anything the current inhabitants have missed, it's likely in a room that hasn't seen much traffic. Let's check the storage room, first. And let's be sure to move the boxes around to get a good look at the walls and floor. After that why don't we search the barracks to take advantage of the guards' absense. We wouldn't want to get underfoot!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 18, 2004)

Khajom nods.  "And we wouldn't want anyone to know that we were snooping there, either.  My belief is that we should suspect everyone here, including Truthspeaker, as being complicit in this until we know otherwise.  The elders used to say that trusting litorians were dead litorians.  Present company excluded, of course."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

"It seems as if we have a plan, then," Ys-Baddaden says as he steps into the storage room, ready to search it thoroughly. "Although it seems strange that the Truthseeker would not have already searched a room so close to her own."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 20, 2004)

_OOC: I guess as far as a more detailed methodology we will take 10 on each room. Pyior has the highest search skill at +8 I believe, so I suggest everyone else use the aid another option. Other search skills for your reference Rybear are Khajom +3, Dayan 0, Pirythanis 0, Ys-Baddaden 0, Danwyn 0, Osric 6.

We can decide afterwards if we want to go back and take 20._


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 20, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: I guess as far as a more detailed methodology we will take 10 on each room. Pyior has the highest search skill at +8 I believe, so I suggest everyone else use the aid another option. Other search skills for your reference Rybear are Khajom +3, Dayan 0, Pirythanis 0, Ys-Baddaden 0, Danwyn 0, Osric 6.
> 
> We can decide afterwards if we want to go back and take 20._




ooc:  Thanks for pulling the Search numbers up for me.  I like the use of "take 10", as it is so often forgotten.  I know there are notes on the storeroom, but I don't have the module book handy.  I'll look it up and try to get a substantive post before the boards go down for the weekend.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 20, 2004)

ooc - Could everyone head on over to the OOC thread?  Looks like we're becoming a little lean on the headcount and should probably take stock of where we and who's left.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 1, 2004)

_OOC: If we are still doing the Search thing Pyior will memorize and cast _Precise Vision _before the search._


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2004)

Story has been continued in a new thread.


----------

